# Dog Shooting in Iraq for "Fun"



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DOG GETS SHOT


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats just sad


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

why do people even post that sh*t no one wants to see a dog getting shot repetivly in the head by an m4.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

that guy is a asshole


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

pls dont even post sh*t like this thats just gross


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

soon as I saw Ogrish I closed it out.......there is nothing worth seeing at that websight.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

A-D-D said:


> soon as I saw Ogrish I closed it out.......there is nothing worth seeing at that websight.
> [snapback]940474[/snapback]​


i agree


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nothing new


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Ogrish claimed that they've notified PETA of the sender.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I know In Iraq Dogs are like...Scum. They dont like em at all.
Instead of using bunnies and rats as testies, they used dogs, at least under Saddam's reign


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

i would have shot that guy if i was in his sqaud not right their but wen we got into a gun fight id just popped one in his head..he deserves to die


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

thats messed up. hope the shooter gets reprimanded


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

why


----------



## acb (Nov 9, 2004)

screw that i support the soldiers but not when they do horrible stupid sh*t like that. im outraged.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

man im not only outraged i would kill the guy and im not even joking...i mean im not a pyscho or anything but thats gross man a week before that..that was someones loving pet and their friend its jut sitting their on the ground and he shoots it with an m16 point blank not once not twice but until it stops moving... i mean what if it was iraqi soldiers over here..u know what we'd be doing suicide bombing them and shooting back just like their doing to us..this war will never end and because of a crazy president will cost more casualties and more sick videos like beheading and this..i am more then outraged..i cant even believe this is happening


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sometimes I want to do that to my girlfriend's dog. Just kidding.

Or am I?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Well i wasnt that mad until the guy kept caking it on saying it was funny and all...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> i would have shot that guy if i was in his sqaud not right their but wen we got into a gun fight id just popped one in his head..he deserves to die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you would kill a person over a stray dog? first of all, i don't think you have the juevos to kill someone. second, if you did have the testicular fortitude to blast someone in the head, you're a f*cking moron for wanting to do it over a dog.

as for the video, it's disgusting.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > i would have shot that guy if i was in his sqaud not right their but wen we got into a gun fight id just popped one in his head..he deserves to die :nod:
> ...


I thank you........I was going to type about the same thing but was too lazy. If it died in one shot I wouldnt have been as upset, but hearing its terrible crys of pain got to me.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

wouldnt open on my computer but if this is what i think it is, they had a thing about it on cnn and the dog was about to attack the soldier, so save all the if i was in his squad horse sh*t, cause your not, your at home scratching your ass, so untill you lace them boots up, shut your nob slobbing mouths.. bonified thumb suckers crying about our soldiers who put thier ass on the line every second theyre there, about killing a f*cking canine, seriously change your goddam diapers.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> wouldnt open on my computer but if this is what i think it is, they had a thing about it on cnn and the dog was about to attack the soldier, so save all the if i was in his squad horse sh*t, cause your not, your at home scratching your ass, so untill you lace them boots up, shut your nob slobbing mouths.. bonified thumb suckers crying about our soldiers who put thier ass on the line every second theyre there, about killing a f*cking canine, seriously change your goddam diapers.
> [snapback]940897[/snapback]​


Change my diaper please. Plus im pretty sure this is something different than what you mentioned. This appears to be nothing but a case of animal cruelty.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> i would have shot that guy if i was in his sqaud not right their but wen we got into a gun fight id just popped one in his head..he deserves to die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and so do you, pray we never meet and you by accident say something like that out loud, sh*t id give you the weapon and then make you my bitch.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Ogrish claimed that they've notified PETA of the sender.
> [snapback]940480[/snapback]​


wtf is PETA gonna do, go over to iraq in the middle of a war and start protesting? lol.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > wouldnt open on my computer but if this is what i think it is, they had a thing about it on cnn and the dog was about to attack the soldier, so save all the if i was in his squad horse sh*t, cause your not, your at home scratching your ass, so untill you lace them boots up, shut your nob slobbing mouths.. bonified thumb suckers crying about our soldiers who put thier ass on the line every second theyre there, about killing a f*cking canine, seriously change your goddam diapers.
> ...


nope sounds like some old fashion target practise to me, probably some brand spanking new private, never killed a thing in his life and needed to get his dick semi wet .. and if you got such a problem with killing a dog lol i highly advise you not point your weapon at any soldier.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Ogrish claimed that they've notified PETA of the sender.
> ...


 Id like to see that.........they could use all those useless people as moving targets.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> dwarfcat said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


I wont be pointing a weapon at anyone. Ill be the first to admit im not man enough to go over there and I greatly respect those who go in my place.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That fu&ked what they did but what do you expect. So it's okay to send men and women over seas to kill other men and women. But you guys get a little PO because they kill a dog. What the fu*k!!! They over their getting shot at, getting killed. We put them there to kill people. sh*t like that happens in WAR! Who cares if they kill the dam dog, cat, or any other animal. Let them get there kicks. They are the ones who dont know what there last day may be. sh*t we have hunters here who kill deer, bears, hogs for the kicks but thats OKAY. But if it is a dog, God NO lets call PETA. Unless you are a vet. who was in war dont make comments that you would shot them in the HEAD!!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey......just bitch some more about the soldiers in Iraq. While your at it...just kill them all, because every freakin one of them shoots dogs. Have you got any idea how many nasty ass dogs are over there? Get a f*cking clue....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i bet most of you are some good people with great hearts and i pray for your sake you never have to experience war and the mentality that comes with it if you want to survive that war..keep your head in the books, salute a soldier when you see one and ill leave it at that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats just totally wrong on so many levels the video is disgusting and i cant believe anyone would have no heart and do something like that. the dog was just sitting there doing nothing i cant beleive the sh*t thats going on over there and now on top of it people are shooting dogs for fun totally FUCKED that idiot needs to take a few shots and same with any other moron who would stand there and watch and film that


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:



> thats just totally wrong on so many levels the video is disgusting and i cant believe anyone would have no heart and do something like that. the dog was just sitting there doing nothing i cant beleive the sh*t thats going on over there and now on top of it people are shooting dogs for fun totally FUCKED that idiot needs to take a few shots and same with any other moron who would stand there and watch and film that
> [snapback]940924[/snapback]​


once again a person chooses a dog over a soldier. while his actions are out of line, you and FLsunshine are even more out of line for wishing death to a human that killed a DOG. maybe he is an idiot, but you're going to hope a soldier of ours gets shot for killing a dog?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> thats just totally wrong on so many levels the video is disgusting and i cant believe anyone would have no heart and do something like that. the dog was just sitting there doing nothing i cant beleive the sh*t thats going on over there and now on top of it people are shooting dogs for fun totally FUCKED that idiot needs to take a few shots and same with any other moron who would stand there and watch and film that
> [snapback]940924[/snapback]​


What right do you have to judge those men. Are you there right now putting your life the line. I think not! You are at home, watching tv and looking through P-fury. You dont have to worrie about some guys trying to kill. All you see of war is what you see on the tube and read on the net. Let them have there kicks!!! Why dont you fly over there and tell them that in person! Lets see how the horror of war changes you!


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

The soldiers didnt get drafted, they signed up and chose to go there, the dog didnt attack or do anything it sat there and got shot 5! times before it even died....or prolly died cuz the vid stoped, the people did it for fun, theyre sick f*cking bastards that deserve to get what they gave, they wanna torture a dog, well i hope theyre the next stupid fucks i see getting there heads loped off on the news, and f*ck any one that says different cuz this is my oppinion


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im in canada where we dont but in other countries trying to take over!!! also i have a friend i grew up with who moved to the US 7 years ago and is currently over there and is a a staff sergent for his sniper squad so i DO care about the soldiers. but doing that for fun is hardly what they are there for. they should be wriging their worried family and friends rather then killing mans best friend


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> im in canada where we dont but in other countries trying to take over!!! also i have a friend i grew up with who moved to the US 7 years ago and is currently over there and is a a staff sergent for his sniper squad so i DO care about the soldiers. but doing that for fun is hardly what they are there for. they should be wriging their worried family and friends rather then killing mans best friend
> [snapback]940946[/snapback]​


man's best friend is man. in no way, shape or form would i ever wish death upon someone because he killed a dog. so you have a friend in the military, that doesn't mean you care about other soldiers, you obviously don't from what you said.

and no, it isn't what they're there for. but the fact of the matter is that they're there and when they're not getting shot at or securing check points, they have to kill time. hunting a stray dog is no different than hunting deer, turkey, or wild boar. it's the same concept, they're hunting. why don't you go and cry to the wild game hunters and tell them that they need to do for killing animals for fun.

p.s. what does butting into other business have to do with anything? do you think that soldier declared war on iraq? he doesn't look like president bush to me. get a clue.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> they should be wriging their worried family and friends rather then killing mans best friend
> [snapback]940946[/snapback]​

















your joking right..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well then i hope they enjoyed eatting that dog because hunters usually kill for a trophy or food....... and im sure no one is gonna bring that dog home and mount it above their fire place and im sure no one got a good meal out of it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he wouldnt be there if ur red neck president didnt have a hunch there were any weapons.......... but thats typical american speaking for u right there......... always right even when they have nothing to show for.....(like the weapons)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

and no im not joking........ maybe they should write their family instead of shooting a dog


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well then i hope they enjoyed eatting that dog because hunters usually kill for a trophy or food....... and im sure no one is gonna bring that dog home and mount it above their fire place and im sure no one got a good meal out of it
> [snapback]940953[/snapback]​


oh, so hunting and cutting off an animal's head so that you can shalack it to a board, mount it on your wall and gloati about it is better than not doing it? and i'm sure every hunter eats all of everything that hunted...right. while you're at it, go bitch at the dog pound for killing stray dogs.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> he wouldnt be there if ur red neck president didnt have a hunch there were any weapons.......... but thats typical american speaking for u right there......... always right even when they have nothing to show for.....(like the weapons)
> [snapback]940956[/snapback]​


typical american, lol. quit your bitching. yeah, all of us americans are self-righteous bastards that have nothing to show for it...right. and you're a big winner


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its not right killing them to mount BUT its better then leaving it laying in the street to rot


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its not right killing them to mount BUT its better then leaving it laying in the street to rot
> [snapback]940960[/snapback]​


if you had read the post above the video link, you would have known that they said they buried the dog. lol, think before you post.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awwwwwwww how humane of them and kind hearted.......... more like hiding the evidence........ u think they are gonna be in sh*t for that........ if a fish site can find that link im sure the US army knows about it and he will be punished as will the rest....... just like the people who got caught humiliating the iraqi POW's


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> awwwwwwww how humane of them and kind hearted.......... more like hiding the evidence........ u think they are gonna be in sh*t for that........ if a fish site can find that link im sure the US army knows about it and he will be punished as will the rest....... just like the people who got caught humiliating the iraqi POW's
> [snapback]940964[/snapback]​


lol, first you complain about them leaving them to rot in the street, then you get sarcastic because they didn't. you seem a bit confused. not to mention have nothing relevant to say other than they should die because they killed a stray dog. and those aren't army soldiers, they're marines 

and yeah, i'm sure they're going to going get the same treatment for killing a stray dog that the soldiers that humiliated HUMAN beings did. i think you need to get your priorities straight, stop contradicting yourself, get a clue, and shut the hell up. you bring up one thing, then bitch about another. keep yapping, better yet, go join PETA.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> The soldiers didnt get drafted, they signed up and chose to go there, the dog didnt attack or do anything it sat there and got shot 5! times before it even died....or prolly died cuz the vid stoped, the people did it for fun, theyre sick f*cking bastards that deserve to get what they gave, they wanna torture a dog, well i hope theyre the next stupid fucks i see getting there heads loped off on the news, and f*ck any one that says different cuz this is my oppinion
> [snapback]940939[/snapback]​


yeah hes a sick bastard for shooting a dog but you got your head on straight for wishing zarqawi got thier hands on one of our troops and cut thier heads off over a little target practise, i wonder what your friend would have to say if he heard your views on this.. a:you sympothize with terrorists b:you promote thier beheadings and c: and at the same time get all choked up over a dog getting shotn which doesnt make you a hipocrit, it makes you the worthless piece of human phesis that you are.. problem is people like you have a little too much sag in your diaper and a whole lotta mouth







your a silly ass joke.. if that dog helped that soldier to not hesitate when it counts well then hes a lousy shot and should find anouther dog.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hyphen ive seen ur pic no wonder u support this sh*t


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hyphen ive seen ur pic no wonder u support this sh*t
> [snapback]940967[/snapback]​


lol, wow you've seen my pic. i guess you can tell that i'm the anti-christ and i just love to kill helpless animals. here, let's have everyone else see who i am so that they can call me a masochistic puppy killer.
here we are...is everyone ready?










p.s. you need read my posts and then blab your senseless gums about me "supporting this sh*t".


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Liquid said:


> shawntraviss said:
> 
> 
> > The soldiers didnt get drafted, they signed up and chose to go there, the dog didnt attack or do anything it sat there and got shot 5! times before it even died....or prolly died cuz the vid stoped, the people did it for fun, theyre sick f*cking bastards that deserve to get what they gave, they wanna torture a dog, well i hope theyre the next stupid fucks i see getting there heads loped off on the news, and f*ck any one that says different cuz this is my oppinion
> ...


Learn to read, he aint my friend i dont know the guy, if he was the one in the vid id say the same thing even if he was my best bud, and i mean everything i say, the soldier can shoot a f*cking box if he wants pratice shooting a dog aint gonna teach him to kill when the time comes, no more then shooting a f*cking can of coke, the dog wasnt attacking or shoot back, so before you go on a bender about having a big mouth and being a joke think about what you say and for fucks sake learn to spell you f*cking ignorant american scum, your 33 or what ever try acting your age


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> he wouldnt be there if ur red neck president didnt have a hunch there were any weapons.......... but thats typical american speaking for u right there......... always right even when they have nothing to show for.....(like the weapons)
> [snapback]940956[/snapback]​


i think if we would have let germany have a little fun with france before we stepped in and opened the door for them into canada for a bit while we were at it, we wouldnt be having this discusion and you would know not to bite the hand that feeds you. youve got such a problem with america but then you hold our cocks close to your mouth at night before you go to sleep with sweet dreams of waking up and some third world sh*t hole has not yet taking control of your whole god dam to cold to give a f*ck country


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

LOL nice typical american response considering how were Dan and i are is actually more southern then the most northern part of the US


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight i dunno what u were taught in school but canadians were involved in that war at juno beach but in any of your schools u were only taught that america won every war ever without help from anyone else......... as a matter of fact the war of 1812 with canada and the US the CANADIANS puhsed the americans back behind their own lines but you wouldnt know that because your country only wants to know about its success stories so b4 u say that we are a bunch of pussies who stay close to you to keep us from becoming a 3rd world country maybe YOU should go back and look at some war history b4 u say anything about canada


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > shawntraviss said:
> ...


your goddam right, and pray we never have to go to war with canada, because i'd do my country proud stomping a mud hole wider then the hole your mother sh*t you out of into ungratefull anti american scum bag canucks like yourself.

p.s. godbless and goodnight.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

id love to see u try and stomp shawn by urself LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHA u have no clue........ u really truly dont


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Good no wonder there is so many gun deaths in the US, temper temper temper


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

How did this turn from bitching about dogs being shot to America being worthless? OH YEAH, immaturity levels. There is a lot of that sh*t going on here. Grow the f*ck up!!


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I'd also like to add that I have no problem with Canadians or anything to do with Canada. I sure hope the way you guys are talking isnt the view that you all really have on Americans. That would be a shame........


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

In my case not all of them, but some, but im that way with every one, including other Canadains


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

Liquid said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > i would have shot that guy if i was in his sqaud not right their but wen we got into a gun fight id just popped one in his head..he deserves to die :nod:
> ...


what is your brother in this useless war??this war is over oil and shooting that dog was sick...a few weeks before he was a kids pet but hes got to shoot in close range when its lying down wtf i dont care about ur brother or cousin or whoever i cant wait till that guy dies he deserves it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> shawntraviss said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


meh the only thing Canada has thats worth something is the border line







oh and some blonde bitches....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fido said:


> meh the only thing Canada has thats worth something is the border line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For f*ck's sake, can't you just shut up








You really enjoy making yourself look like a brainless moron, don't you - I guess being flamed is attention too...


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

gimme a break all you tree huggers , its a friggen dog. I bet you all tuned in to watch the US hostage get his head chopped off , gee thats strange no one made as big a stink as a stupid dog and that was one of us. spare the b.s.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > meh the only thing Canada has thats worth something is the border line
> ...


Christ almighty! Sorry if I hit a nerve, its called having a little fun. Loosen up bro...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan and shawntravissyou guys are a bunch of little girls. I cant believe your wishing the death of an SOLIDER for killing a stray dog. So me get this stright. You hope that solider gets his head cut of for killing that dog? Will FU&K you!!! I have family and friends over there right now. They are the ones who are being killed. They are the ones who dont know what there last daymay be. Yes, they signed up but they didnt start the war. They are following orders. So dont give me this bullshit that all americans are the same. I am not going to start your country this and BS. You two make me SICK!! Screw your opinion and keep it to yourself! Hunters kill for the sport of it. More then half of the time, they do not eat the meat. So what if it was a dog. Maybe that there way of letting off a little steam. Maybe one of there buddies just got killed. It's a DOG!!! But how dare you wish there death over a DOG. It not like they were killing a child. Then I would argee with you but it was a DOG! I wonder how any of you would deal with the horror of war if your country sent you over to seas. So I close with this piranha_guy_dan and shawntraviss


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Boo boo boo war is war they knew what was going to happen they need to let off steam shoot a box or better yet why dont they shoot another solider cuz by that logic as long as theyre letting off steam its ok since its not a kid, you dont have to like my oppions but i could give a fuckless if you dont so kiss my







and if you wanna bad mouth me feel free to shoot me a pm


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

[/quote]

what is your brother in this useless war??this war is over oil and shooting that dog was sick...a few weeks before he was a kids pet but hes got to shoot in close range when its lying down wtf i dont care about ur brother or cousin or whoever i cant wait till that guy dies he deserves it








[snapback]941132[/snapback]​[/quote]

I sure hope that you dont mean all the sh*t you say in this post. You don't give a f*ck about relatives or anyone in the war? What country are you from again? I sure hope you arent from the US. Its people like you that make it sound so shitty. The soldiers arent over there for little bitches like yourself. I would like to see you take your sh*t talking mouth over to them and say all of this bullshit. Come back to this thread when you hit puberty.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nah I rather do it here. Laters shawntraviss


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Every time my neighbors dogs come up to the ranch and mess with our dogs I shoot their asses. Sometimes i get a nice clean kill and sometimes I have to put a few nore in them. They know it to but they can't do anything about it cause even in the country there is a leash law. I've been useing the .17 lately, some times .22LR or my 300WM.


----------



## lizo0110 (Nov 30, 2004)

Ugh, that's horrible.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

That was nothing. It's a damn dog. I'll feel pity when it's a human begging for his/her life. When I was in Texas on my uncles ranch. Stray dogs coming into the farm trying to kill his chickens get blasted point blank in the head with no hesitation.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

I think this is just an example of how the American army behaves generally.. it's innocent and unarmed! Kill it!!

[edit] not to mention he's such a f*cking bad shot he shoots it three times and the poor little c*nt is still alive


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Between Abu Ghraib, killing over 250,000 civilians, shooting wounded soldiers on tape, killing dozens of journalists, shooting civilians at check points to now killing people's dogs, you guys look f*cking great to the rest of the world. "Highly trained and *disciplined* army" my ass, that's pathetic.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> your goddam right, and pray we never have to go to war with canada, because i'd do my country proud stomping a mud hole wider then the hole your mother sh*t you out of into ungratefull anti american scum bag canucks like yourself.
> 
> p.s. godbless and goodnight.
> [snapback]940980[/snapback]​


Ungrateful? Listen you god damn GI Joe wannabe retard, the whole world is not, nor should they be, grateful to either yourself or your fellow gun toting "Hoorah!" shouting simpletons in the US millitary. Maybe you've got a pretty distorted view on the world, but running around blowing the sh*t out of Arabs, Serbs, Somalis and whoever else isn't doing anyone a favor. You're not the world saviors, and believe it or not, there's alot of people around who see you guys as the biggest f*cking part of the problem facing us all, not the solution. So kindly spare the "I watched Full Metal Jacket and that drill sargeant was cool as f*ck" bullshit because it isn't half as impressive as you think it sounds. You go right on fantasizing about invading Canada and stomping scum bags all you f*cking want, but don't lose sight of the reality that your all mighty and impressive millitary hasn't been able to put down an uprising of _untrained peasants_ who've probably killed more of themselves in suicide bombings than you guys have by shooting them.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Oorah! to that Twitch. You're totally right and I can't add much to that apart from, well.. U-S-A! U-S-A!

No only joking lol, this macho "you're with our retarded view on world politics from the cold war era, or you're against us and you'll burn in hell" attitude is precisely the reason terrorism is growing, and will continue to grow until the Americans that favour the gung-ho approach to everything from raping co-eds to slaughtering civilians are removed from their positions of power, re-educated and slowly re-intergrated into society.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

OMFGMG!!!!1111 A DAWG GOT SHOT UP!!

Population control.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Perfect time to mock americans, but you make yourselves look stupid enough.

So i will mock hyphen

You say shooting the dog is the same as hunting? right....you f*cking retard. How is shooting a domestic, and tame family pet from point blank range that was lying down to make it worse, ANYTHING like hunting a wild animal that requires skill to hunt? WTF is wrong with you, you ignorant piece of sh*t.

I don't really give a sh*t about a stray dog being shot, why would i. Its the fact that it was killed by a stupid red neck american, whos only in their country because the nation is stupid enough to elect a moron like bush. No-one should have died, fewer would have if the entire american army had the combined IQ of one British soldier....how hard can it be to not shoot allies...seriously.

Just to clear up, if it was a speck on a hillside that got shot, fair dos. That iragi who got nailed from a mile, fair dos. Holding down a soldier and cutting off his head with a machete seemed to hit a nerve though didn't it. 
Two armed men shooting it out and one losing is so much different to one haviong no chance at all.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no more


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no more


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ok maybe this is a difference of opinion, but shooting tame animals (i thought the fact that it sat still was a HUGE clue that it wasn't wild you retard), from point blank range is NOT hunting.

Fox hunting? again, a wild animal...a weird tradition imo that you need so many hounds but there you go.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no more


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

rofl...every single on of u guys who posted in here is making me laugh...

ur stupid...no ur stupid ...f*ck u...no f*ck u...f*ck america...no f*ck canada...f*ck this..f*ck that....

hahahahaha


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll take Mountain out of Molehill for 800, Alex


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no more


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ok i'll dumb it down for you

Do wild animals run away....YES 
Do domestic animals run away....NO

getting the idea.....probably not. Is it sporting in any way to shoot the dog...NO

Ok i already pointed out that the actual death of a stray animal is pointless, stop trying to make an argument using that.
Please note being tame means f*ck all aswell, look up 'domestic'


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

To bad you didnt focus on that instead of posting and posting trying to defend yours when really you just made the idea of "stupid red neck" fit you prefectly


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no more


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no more


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Actually that pics old, heres a updated one, at least use it when your trying to talk sh*t about the way i look







looking in the mirror 10 years ago wouldnt matter id have been 11


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

don't wanna speak too soon....but did i own hyphen lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shave for the love of god lol


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

No







lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> don't wanna speak too soon....but did i own hyphen lol
> [snapback]941745[/snapback]​


you didnt "own" anyone. if you really want me to start posting again, maybe ill come back and make you look even stupider than you already do. ive got priorities this week and arguing with dumb, self-righteous brits like you aren't one of them. but since you insist on dragging me back in, let me make you look stupid, even after i've deleted all the threads where i did so:



> ok i'll dumb it down for you
> 
> Do wild animals run away....YES
> Do domestic animals run away....NO
> ...


do domestic animals run away? YES. saying that all domestic animals will approach you is being ignorant and naive in itself. you obviously have no experience whatsoever with any sort of stray animal. get a clue. maybe you ought to do some animal studies in trauma before generalizing and saying that all wild animals run away and all domestic animals don't. saying that i'm owned? lol...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> no more
> [snapback]941694[/snapback]​





hyphen said:


> no more
> [snapback]941732[/snapback]​





hyphen said:


> no more
> [snapback]941735[/snapback]​










no more butt rape?







k


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ok....ffs

Did THAT domestic animal run away? NO

dear god, if it was a wild nasty stray animal would it approach a group of strangers? of course not, don't call me stupid when you say stupid sh*t like that.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> ok....ffs
> 
> Did THAT domestic animal run away? NO
> 
> ...


and "ffs" READ THE f*cking ARTICLE IN THE LINK. ARE YOU THAT STUPID?! here, since you only skim through my posts and even what you do skim through you don't comprehend, let me copy and past the paragraph for all the laymen like you:



> "Hi my name is M. D. formaly of A TRP 1-10 CAV 4ID and while in Iraq we had a sport of killing dogs whenever the Iraqis werent shooting us. *So when I shot this one at about 50 yards with my M4 and it ran yelping to lower ground, we had to finish it so my friends and I went to it and started shooting it.* I ve never seen a dog take as many shots to the head at least 4 as this one did and then after we thought it was dead we dug a hole and when I picked it up with the shovel it came back to life, so we shot it a couple more times....its pretty funny."


read that and then shut the f*ck up.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

and honestly, does it matter if it ran away? hunting an animal is hunting an animal, no matter if it "runs away" or not. do you think a deer hunter would hestitate in shooting a deer that stands still and looks him in the face? no. god you're an idiot. you're trying to use this stupid idea that "IT'S WRONG BECAUSE IT DIDN'T RUN AWAY!!"


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

When is European countries going to leave Iraq? You're helping the oppressive nature in Iraq by supporting America. Maybe you will leave when Bush tells you to behind closed doors, sadly.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

yes...you obviously have no idea how to hunt an animal, not even gonna go into it

Its not wrong to shoot it because it didn't run away, its wrong because its obviously a domestic animal, that could have easily been a family pet, shot by a person doing it purely out of boredom, and who is there for all the wrong reasons. Its bullshit.

oh, and 50 yds is virtually point blank, or should be. I actually laughed, just shows how awful the american army is when they can't kill a dog, laying down at such a close range lol


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i own all u of u douche bags...lemme start fighting to ill knock all u out like morralles knocked out that ugly ass pac man

come on bitches whose first

wolffish-ur a white brit who has a time of day designated to drink tea how fruity

hyphen-ur korean end of story

shawn travis-go shave

fido-ur a post whore and are whipped by kumbia queens

user-ur afraid to make bets and therefore i label u as a p*ssy

kain-u live with ur parents at age 24...thats ownage enuff

canada can kiss it...america can kiss it....and england can kiss it bitches

PAKISTAN AND AFGHANISTAN RULE

the end


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

See I'm trying to loosen the mood in this thread my making satire remarks. Then you come in and try to f*ck more heat into it. I have owned you some many times, I know longer wish to own you, Fizz.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no ones owned me im un ownable il beat all u come on attack me bitches...imma start ww3 in this mother f*cker


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> yes...you obviously have no idea how to hunt an animal, not even gonna go into it
> 
> Its not wrong to shoot it because it didn't run away, its wrong because its obviously a domestic animal, that could have easily been a family pet, shot by a person doing it purely out of boredom, and who is there for all the wrong reasons. Its bullshit.
> 
> ...


50 yards is practically point blank? that's half of a football field you moron. you try shooting a dog from 50 yards away with an assault rifle and see how easy it is.

i'm not arguing the fact that it's wrong, the whole start of this flame war was morons wishing death on a human being because he killed a dog. dog pounds kill domestic animals, hell, animal control kills WILD animals. if you guys wanted every person that put a domestic or wild animal to death to die, then you've got serious issues.

but you know what, i'm going to swallow my pride and say that you guys are speaking out of anger.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > yes...you obviously have no idea how to hunt an animal, not even gonna go into it
> ...


William swallows!!!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I didn't watch the video but I know that I have shot dogs before. Stray or wild dogs out on our land. We kill them because they are a dangerous pest though. Killing domestic animals and children if left to their own devices.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I've never shot a dog, but I have other animals. If a dirty f*cking dog was on my land I'd certainly shoot it. WTF is the big deal? I bet the same people who bitch on on these videos, crys and shits their pants when they have a cold or when they go to a denist. Suck it up.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

no u suck it up!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> no u suck it up!
> [snapback]941813[/snapback]​










I can't argue with you, because I start laughing when I reply.

Anyone know what I'm saying? Does the shooting really bother you? Are is it just another chance to jump the US? Perhaps alittle of both? I have friends that bitch on the US all the time, yes I can tolerate it and I'm use to it. But using the dentist or oral surgeon example, they can't even go get their teeth cleaned, have fillings, or have their wisdom teeth removed because they are so full of sh*t. They talk trash all the time, bash the US, threaten to kick ass, act bad but in reality they're pussies.

I hope thats not the case in this thread.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> kain-u live with ur parents at age 24...thats ownage enuff
> 
> [snapback]941779[/snapback]​


Jeez man, as if I hadnt pwned your pathetic ugly ass enough, you're back for more? First off, you've been pwned since birth with a face like that.







2nd, you aint even got the ballz to tell a girl you're "madly in love with" that you care for her. Now she's off banging some other dude while you bitch and moan about it to me over aim. 3rd, quit crying and moaning to me about how her actions hurt you, cause you can get shot like your homies for all I care. One second you're trying to act like you're some hard ass gangsta, and the next you're crying to me about a girl? Jeez man, talk about identity crisis...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Most of you guys with your anti-american BS make me laugh. I am not going to get into the dog issue since I already covered it early in the thread. 
But to say, ""Highly trained and disciplined army" my ass, that's pathetic." Is just bullshit!!! Just because some soliders fu*k up, you guys are going to label to the rest of the miltary pathetic is just wrong and simply an real pathetic comment. Remember that just because there is one rotten apple in the sack, dosent mean the rest of the apples are rotten. Now I say go ahead and say all you want. You peeps have the right to your opinions. But people are dying right now in a war. Good with the bad. The soldiers didnt want this war. Yes, they signed up but they have to follow orders. That is what soldiers do follow orders. Keep that in mind before any of you label them all pathetic.

BTW elTwitcho. The untrained peasants you speak of are trained soldiers. Saddam knew that his forces didnt stand a chance. They knew that the only chance they had was to wage an guerilla warfare. Remember the images on CNN of all the soldiers who were walking home on the highway after giving up the fight after the first few days of the war. They are trained soldiers using guerilla warfare to fight aganist an superior enemy.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I have shot a cat that was killing wild rabbits in my backyard. I would do it again. People should check out some more crap on that site, it might harden you up alittle. The actions of a few doesn't change my view of the clear majority in the US forces.



User said:


> using the dentist or oral surgeon example, they can't even go get their teeth cleaned, have fillings, or have their wisdom teeth removed because they are so full of sh*t. They talk trash all the time, bash the US, threaten to kick ass, act bad but in reality they're pussies.
> 
> I hope thats not the case in this thread.
> [snapback]941827[/snapback]​


I'm having my third molars removed soon, I'm not worried.


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

no wonder this site isnt number one , its getting so [email protected]#in lame. its a dumb dog , show me where it is so i can take a piss on its carcass. i have a lot more things in life to worry about than a dumb dog. think its time to find a new site


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Most of you guys with your anti-american BS make me laugh. I am not going to get into the dog issue since I already covered it early in the thread.
> But to say, ""Highly trained and disciplined army" my ass, that's pathetic." Is just bullshit!!! Just because some soliders fu*k up, you guys are going to label to the rest of the miltary pathetic is just wrong and simply an real pathetic comment.
> [snapback]941836[/snapback]​


Sorry but no. In an army that has any sense of discipline and proper training, you wouldn't see these incidents come up again and again and again and again. If it happens once or twice, it's a blip in an otherwise effective army. If it seems to happen regularly, then it's not a case of "one bad apple" it's a case of your army having no discipline.

How many reporters have been killed in Iraq exactly? 48 of them, that's not "oops we did it once" that's "oops, we did it again for the 48th time". http://www.rsf.org/special_iraq_en.php3

Keep in mind, that this is the same well trained and highly disciplined army that killed Pat Tilman. Not "oops we crossed a ridge and mistook another platoon in the valley below as terrorists" but "oops we shot at someone from our own platoon, and kept firing at him long enough that he had time to repeatedly shout 'cease fire! Friendlies' before ultimately getting hit".
http://www.rsf.org/special_iraq_en.php3

Or that this is the same millitary that bombed Canadians on a training mission behind friendly lines in a well used and designated training area, despite being denied the order to attack from ground control.
http://archives.cnn.com/2002/WORLD/asiapcf...anistan.canada/

Or that this is the same millitary that shot dead an Italian Agent returning a hostage to friendly territory, after this car had already passed through several checkpoints unhindered. Hey funny thing, Bulgaria is saying that the US shot down one of their soldiers around the same time as well.
http://www.reuters.com/printerFriendlyPopu...storyID=7824329

So sorry but it's not a "bad apple ruining the bunch", it's an undisciplined millitary who has now apparently taken to shooting dogs to pass the time.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Revolt said:


> I have shot a cat that was killing wild rabbits in my backyard. I would do it again. People should check out some more crap on that site, it might harden you up alittle. The actions of a few doesn't change my view of the clear majority in the US forces.
> 
> I'm having my third molars removed soon, I'm not worried.
> [snapback]941846[/snapback]​


Good. Once they fuckin' numb your mouth its basically over. I had all 4 of mine sawed out of my jaw bone. I hope you didn't f*cking get the IV or general anesthesia because thats gay. No need to be knocked unconscious.



kiddynamite said:


> no wonder this site isnt number one , its getting so [email protected]#in lame. its a dumb dog , show me where it is so i can take a piss on its carcass. i have a lot more things in life to worry about than a dumb dog. think its time to find a new site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFury is number 1.....


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

elTwitcho


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

4 Pages over a Damn Dog that got shot???


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> 4 Pages over a Damn Dog that got shot???
> [snapback]941878[/snapback]​












Only at PFury. I once hit a dog with my truck, wasn't pretty.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

elTwitcho, You and I could do this all night but I dont have time to.... Every single military in the world is going to have problems. Still dosent mean that the entire US Military is incompetent just because things like you stated happen. What do you expect in a war? There will always be friendly fire and reportors getting killed when they go to the front lines. When a military is made of everyday people, they will those few who mess up. Soldiers are just people which means they will f*ck up.

The US Military has saved thousands in the Tsunami.
Tsunami

US DOUGHBOY's help save the world during WWI
Doughboy's

Over 400,000 soldiers died in WWII, they died in order to stop the Hitler and his allies from taken over the world.
400,000 US Soldier died

The US Military is always helping the South Korea Military with the DMZ.
DMZ

As far as the Italian Agent you speck of. The car was traveling at an high speed towards a US check point in a WAR ZONE! 
"The car was traveling at high speeds, prompting American troops warn the driver to stop by using "hand and arm signals, flashing white lights, and firing warning shots," the military said. When that didn't work, GIs shot into the engine block, according to the military." Dont use this as a means to try and support your humble but wrong opinion. What do you expect to happen? What would you do if you are in a check point in a war zone. And you have car coming to you at an high speed and you have no clue what it could be but an attack.

That's all I have to say about this matter. So dont go trying to dig up dirt and say the ENTIRE US Military is pathetic. Keep in mind that some of us on this site have loved ones in harms way over in Iraq, including myself. I have a cousin who is very close to me in Iraq. So keep that in mind when you say what you say. Didnt your teachers and parents ever tell you it was wrong to sterotype people? Go figure.....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> The US Military has saved thousands in the Tsunami.
> Tsunami
> 
> US DOUGHBOY's help save the world during WWI
> ...


Nothing whatsoever to do with the topic at hand.



sadboy1981 said:


> As far as the Italian Agent you speck of. The car was traveling at an high speed towards a US check point in a WAR ZONE!
> "The car was traveling at high speeds, prompting American troops warn the driver to stop by using "hand and arm signals, flashing white lights, and firing warning shots," the military said. When that didn't work, GIs shot into the engine block, according to the military." Dont use this as a means to try and support your humble but wrong opinion. What do you expect to happen? What would you do if you are in a check point in a war zone. And you have car coming to you at an high speed and you have no clue what it could be but an attack.
> 
> [snapback]941965[/snapback]​


I'm afraid not. That's the FOX NEWS version of events, which while it makes for a nice "we didn't do anything wrong" version of events, conflicts with the version of events offered by both Italian agents at the scene and the woman who was in the car. Those version of events involve the car coming to a complete stop and then being fired upon. Not to say the US millitary isn't credible when recounting friendly fire events, I mean, granted the account by Tillman's squad also differed greatly from the millitary version of events in that incident as well, but that's probably also coincidence right?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Have you ever heard that there are three sides to the truth. You side of the story, my side of the story, and the real truth. As for my topics not having to do nothing with the topic at hand. How so is that?
You used your topics to support your opinion that the military is incompetent. Now I used my to support my opinion that we have a competent military. Fact of the matter is that in wars things will happen that are not pretty. The only thing that has change now is that now the media has become much better at supplying the news.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > The US Military has saved thousands in the Tsunami.
> ...


Well Twitch, sorry to say that I have lost all respect for you. You obviously stereotype everything and everyone around you. Maybe you could be around the military for at least a week before you make your final decision on how ignorant they are. No, you have to believe that the US is destroying the world. I personally cant wait to become a terrorist when I join the military in the near future. Does anybody actually appreciate the military anymore? or does everyone hate Pres. Bush? What is the problem with some of you?


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

Jebus said:


> why do people even post that sh*t no one wants to see a dog getting shot repetivly in the head by an m4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah right you read the topic so why did you open it and click on the video if you did not want to see it.... give me a break.....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Have you ever heard that there are three sides to the truth. You side of the story, my side of the story, and the real truth. As for my topics not having to do nothing with the topic at hand. How so is that?
> You used your topics to support your opinion that the military is incompetent. Now I used my to support my opinion that we have a competent military. Fact of the matter is that in wars things will happen that are not pretty. The only thing that has change now is that now the media has become much better at supplying the news.
> [snapback]942061[/snapback]​


Those historical events have nothing to do with the discipline level of the US millitary. That's old history for starters, and it isn't a reflection of discipline anyway.



Soldat said:


> Well Twitch, sorry to say that I have lost all respect for you. You obviously stereotype everything and everyone around you. Maybe you could be around the military for at least a week before you make your final decision on how ignorant they are. No, you have to believe that the US is destroying the world. I personally cant wait to become a terrorist when I join the military in the near future. Does anybody actually appreciate the military anymore? or does everyone hate Pres. Bush? What is the problem with some of you?
> [snapback]942081[/snapback]​


Sorry to say that I'm really, really broken up by that. I can at least take comfort in hoping you appreciate the humor in stereotyping someone as a person who stereotypes people, that sh*t is funny.

And yes, maybe I should be around the millitary for at least a week before making a final decision on how ignorant they are. And maybe you should learn how to read what was actually written so you'd realize I never made any comment about the "ignorance" of the US millitary, nor does "ignorance" have anything to do with the statement I made. But god on you for getting indignant about it.



Soldat said:


> No, you have to believe that the US is destroying the world.
> [snapback]942081[/snapback]​


It must be easy to be right about your judgements on people when you just make up the things they say and believe to fit into your mold much better. I wonder what things you made up and attributed to me saying back when you "respected" me











Soldat said:


> Does anybody actually appreciate the military anymore?
> [snapback]942081[/snapback]​


Why should I? When was the last time you were appreciative of the Canadian millitary?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

canada has a military?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

thePACK said:


> canada has a military?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we helped you guys out in Afghanistan, it's always nice to see that it was appreciated too


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

we actually share an air force base with the canadians over in colorado. it's pretty interesting, they all wear the same uniform and same badges, but it's a mixture of yank and canuck military. i saw it on "mail call"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Colorado is were NORAD is based isn't it?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Colorado is were NORAD is based isn't it?
> [snapback]942141[/snapback]​


there ya go, that's what i was talkin about. not much of an airforce base, more of an underground bunker/air traffic monitor ;P


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, pretty sophisticated stuff though


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> we actually share an air force base with the canadians over in colorado. it's pretty interesting, they all wear the same uniform and same badges, but it's a mixture of yank and canuck military. *i saw it on "mail call"*
> [snapback]942137[/snapback]​


Mail Call f*cking Rocks!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Yeah, pretty sophisticated stuff though
> [snapback]942150[/snapback]​


yeah. i guess the entire structure is constructed on top of like 2ft springs. they can monitor nationwide air traffic, has it's own reservoir, 2ft glass doors in case of a nuclear blast, and some other neat stuff that i can't remember.



Gordeez said:


> Mail Call f*cking Rocks!
> [snapback]942187[/snapback]​


yes it does! i wish i had his job. the last episode i watched all he did was test out a bunch of military weapons and blow up watermelons, lol.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

twitcho what would your sweet ass know about discipline, btw i was a drill sargent for a bit if my memory serves me it was mandated to drill and recruit back in e4 or was it e6... and i can understand you comparing me to gi joe or what ever movie you through up there because it shows pretty much the extent of experience and knowledge you have on any military which leads to my next point, i will not try and explain the mentality in a combat zone because it is something ehhh that cannot be explained, but i will say, hand me someone brand spanking new to combat and the first thing i will do is when hes not expecting it, order him to shoot a dog, pig, goat, anything alive and expect nothing less then a head shot and take a good look at his reaction, whether he hesitates, if he shoots to kill or he doesn't whatever his mistake he will be educated right then and there what the odds are of him surviving a fire fight,

but if he is anything like you, and turns and says to me..no... killing is bad, instead why dont we meet up with some al qeada go fire one up around a camp fire and sing kumba ya then what we would have is a f*cking problem that would need fixing /grinds teeth...

:laugh: no shooting a box, barrel, or whatever is not even close to shooting a live target you simple f*ck, it is for me but not for most like your self apparently..and having any kind of a problem with killing a live target on sight will make you a memory..fast...so lets all have a moment of silence for that poor little dog,....:laugh: ....feel better? now do your self a favor go take a f*cking picture of something, protest to legalise pot or whatever your specialty is and maybe reeveluate your worthless, selfish ideals before come running your mouth to me like you know something about discipline, and hopefully that soldier learns something from his lousy aim and survives to come home to his family.... im the retard, what are you a buck 20... 30 maybe soak and wet :laugh:







now i feel bad

p.s question for eltwitcho, and anyone else who feels that thier vast experience with combat gives them the right to pass judgment on any soldier... what would you do if you were in a fire fight and a single terrorist started to flank and rush you useing a woman as a body shield fireing at you with an ak assault rifle from under one of her arms, hmmmm would you stop to asces whether the woman was a civilian hostage or a suicidal bitch willingly useing her self as a body shield, or would you take a minute and whip out the bong because your ass cannot focus under pressure without a fatone :laugh: my apologies i had too... or would you ignore them because you dont have it in you and pray someone else in your squad has the balls to make the kill while bullets are zipping on by you and your comrads heads if you or one of them isnt dead already because of your incompitant ass... or would you without thinking twice light both there asses up...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> we actually share an air force base with the canadians over in colorado. it's pretty interesting, they all wear the same uniform and same badges, but it's a mixture of yank and canuck military. i saw it on "mail call"
> [snapback]942137[/snapback]​


I guess the only difference is that the parking lot of the Americans is made of concrete, and the Canadian one is a pasture









Anyways, wheter it's right or wrong to shoot some stray dog is not important.
What is important is the signal the "bringer of democracy and civilisation" is sending out: they're constantly pissing and moaning about all the things "the others" and (and this is one of my favorite terms, just oozing with infantilism) the "wrongdoers" do wrong, but when push comes to shove, they're as immoral and uncivilized as the ones they combat...
If you want to feel superior that's fine, but for god's sake at least be able to back that up...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

what the f*ck. i wish i didnt see that. im disturbed. and for the guy who shot that dog, he is fucked in the head to think of killing a dog because he was bored. maybe if the dog was injured and suffering but it didnt look that way to me............

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKED UP


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Liquid said:


> twitcho what would your sweet ass know about discipline, btw i was a drill sargent for a bit if my memory serves me it was mandated to drill and recruit back in e4 or was it e6... and i can understand you comparing me to gi joe or what ever movie you through up there because it shows pretty much the extent of experience and knowledge you have on any military which leads to my next point, i will not try and explain the mentality in a combat zone because it is something ehhh that cannot be explained, but i will say, hand me someone brand spanking new to combat and the first thing i will do is when hes not expecting it, order him to shoot a dog, pig, goat, anything alive and expect nothing less then a head shot and take a good look at his reaction, whether he hesitates, if he shoots to kill or he doesn't whatever his mistake he will be educated right then and there what the odds are of him surviving a fire fight,
> 
> but if he is anything like you, and turns and says to me..no... killing is bad, instead why dont we meet up with some al qeada go fire one up around a camp fire and sing kumba ya then what we would have is a f*cking problem that would need fixing /grinds teeth...
> 
> ...










Bravo to that post.....twitch, I never said anything about the Canadian Army or even any Canadians at that, ever. I guess I will go ahead and stereotype Canadians now. Every one of them in this thread seems to be a US hating dick. So therefore, every Canadian must be a US hating dick. I am an American, so I guess all of you have a problem with me. Oh well, just letting you know that most of you are just wanting something to bitch about and I am going to stop reading all of these nonsense post. I know, I don't have 10,000 posts. Why listen to someone like me that hasn't been around for three years on this site? Its because you don't know sh*t about the US Army or probably any branch of the US forces. I'm done with this thread.......Go ahead and type a whole freakin page now about how I put words in your mouth.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

that movie kinda makes me think the us needs more powerful weapons....i wouldn't want a terrorist squirming around on the ground squeezing off a few from his ak. I'd rather have him in pieces and know i'm safe. but that's just me


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

hyphen that's quite pathetic to edit out all your probably brainless comments, so we can't look at them and laugh.

As for the fat guy with the beard.. wow, if I looked liek that I'd go to Iraq and pretend to be a dog..

<3


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Liquid I salute you and ever soldier that defends freedom. I salute all the soldiers of the free world for doing regardless of what country they come from. Soldiers of the free world are something special, why? Because they choose to serve will the rest stay home. It is sad that the ones who stay home, think they know it all and choose to call names to the brave soldiers who serve willing. Like I said I salute ALL defenders of freedom, I even salute the Canadian millitary. I would not dare mock any soldier because I have not earned that right.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The funny thing is there's ALWAYS going to be DIFFERENT Opinions.
Some your not going to agree with, some you are.
Thats The Beauty In life. To think the way you want.
It justs amazes me how many people actually get PISSED off...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

LOgan said:


> hyphen that's quite pathetic to edit out all your probably brainless comments, so we can't look at them and laugh.
> 
> As for the fat guy with the beard.. wow, if I looked liek that I'd go to Iraq and pretend to be a dog..
> 
> ...


who are you again? i attempted to be the better man by stopping my arguing, but the douche bag had to go and throw low blows. why don't you leave well enough alone and let this worthless thread die you f*cking retarded dipshit. do you still have nothing better to do than to insinuate a flame war you f*cking insecure twat?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> p.s question for eltwitcho, and anyone else who feels that thier vast experience with combat gives them the right to pass judgment on any soldier...[snapback]942236[/snapback]​


Sorry there Trooper, but did maybe one too many explosions near your head scramble your brain into the useless mass of liquid protein currently residing in your skull or were you born that stupid? Have you forgotten that you don't live in a millitary dictatoriship where the army calls all the shots or do you just like to pretend that you do? Average Joe sixpack don't need combat experience to pass judgement on you, because YOU serve the CITIZENS of your country, not the other way around. The whole country aint in place to keep the millitary going, the millitary only exists because citizens want it, and citizens pay for it, and it goes and does what the citizens want it to do because it reports to the commander in chief who does what the citizens want. So get your f*cking head on straight and know your place, anything you've done and anything you will do in your function as a member of the US millitary is only by the good grace of the people you serve, try not to lose sight of that. Tell me something, if your garbage man showed up drunk and crashed his truck into your car in your driveway, would you say "well sh*t, I don't know what it's like to be a garbage man so it's not my place to judge" or would you say "that guy is being a stupid asshole"? Any citizen can question you because YOU work for THEM, and don't ever forget that.

And further to that, I and anyone else in the western world has every f*cking right to say whatever we want about the conduct of the millitary in Iraq, because we and not just you have to deal with the fallout of your collosal f*ck ups overseas. It'd be a lovely world indeed if you guys and the seeds of terrorists you're planting by living up to the fundamental islamist stereotype of being a bunch of monsters could stay in some far off land and kill each other off until the end of time, but any sensible person knows that's not gonna happen. As long as I'm gonna see the consequences of you f*cking yahoos running around using everyone including your own troops for target practice because you aint got the discipline under fire to think before shooting, I'll question, judge and condemn all I f*cking please.



Liquid said:


> what would you do if you were in a fire fight and a single terrorist started to flank and rush you useing a woman as a body shield fireing at you with an ak assault rifle from under one of her arms, hmmmm would you stop to asces whether the woman was a civilian hostage or a suicidal bitch willingly useing her self as a body shield, or would you take a minute and whip out the bong because your ass cannot focus under pressure without a fatone :laugh: my apologies i had too... or would you ignore them because you dont have it in you and pray someone else in your squad has the balls to make the kill while bullets are zipping on by you and your comrads heads if you or one of them isnt dead already because of your incompitant ass... or would you without thinking twice light both there asses up...
> [snapback]942236[/snapback]​


Shoot them both but guess what? That's not the f*cking issue you simp. The dog wasn't putting the lives of US servicemen at risk. The prisoners at Abu Ghraib weren't putting the lives of US servicemen at risk, nor was the decision to torture them a component of saving the lives of US servicemen. The 48 reporters shot were not putting the lives of US servicemen at risk. The many incidents of friendly fire were not putting the lives of US servicemen at risk. The Italian agent who was already through several checkpoints and not moving when he was fired at was not putting the lives of US servicemen at risk, so try to stick to the f*cking point if your shell shocked barely functioning enough to regulate your breathing brain can manage such a thing.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> The funny thing is there's ALWAYS going to be DIFFERENT Opinions.
> Some your not going to agree with, some you are.
> Thats The Beauty In life. To think the way you want.
> It justs amazes me how many people actually get PISSED off...
> [snapback]942607[/snapback]​


Ya like all this arguing is going to change anyone's opinions weather they are right, wrong or just way off topic. I see a lot of country bashing in almost every thread like its going to change the world or other peoples views and opinions. Who cares what you or I like anyway? Obviously nobody here so think what you want and keep your blood pressure down guys.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i like dogs


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ok


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

logan....bitch who the f*ck are u to talk about hyphen...hyphen was trying to stop the arguement but u and other stupid asses keep talking more sh*t...stfu uve been here for like a month and ur already talking sh*t to ppl who been here for almost a year...know your roll bitch


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

[

Shoot them both but guess what? That's not the f*cking issue you simp. The dog wasn't putting the lives of US servicemen at risk. The prisoners at Abu Ghraib weren't putting the lives of US servicemen at risk, nor was the decision to torture them a component of saving the lives of US servicemen. The 48 reporters shot were not putting the lives of US servicemen at risk. The many incidents of friendly fire were not putting the lives of US servicemen at risk. The Italian agent who was already through several checkpoints and not moving when he was fired at was not putting the lives of US servicemen at risk, so try to stick to the f*cking point if your shell shocked barely functioning enough to regulate your breathing brain can manage such a thing.
[snapback]942727[/snapback]​[/quote]

thats a whole lot of typeing light weight







yes a soldiers job is to serve his country, but his job is also to stay alive and the issue is his capability to shoot a live target without hesitation, and if it takes a dog, cat, goat whatever to prepare that soldier for when it counts whoopdy fuckin do, sorry you cant put two and two together, as for your answer, again if you get so emotional about killing a dog i highly doubt one like yourself would be able to shoot to kill under any circumstance,







let alone be able to stand in front of me and repeat the rest of your nonsence in my presents..as for the rest of your crap, the 48 reporters, the italian agent ect ect. i dunno wasnt there, but its funny how you cry about how we treat iraqi pows, and the shot 48 reporters but havent the slightest thing to say about not one of the victoms that were beheaded, nor the terorists groups that carried out 9/11, i objected to the initial invasion in iraq, but i cant object to the fact that we are now fighting these same extremists on thier own turf instead of on our soil, but as the old saying goes, all that bullshit is above my paygrade..

as for the italian reporter, whos to say the driver wasnt driving high speed toward a road check with out in any way attempting to identify himself, your gonna tell me out of the hundred times a troop died because they hesitated when an unidentified vehicle got to close and blew the sh*t out of them and everyone around them that they were wrong for taking action?? the italian agent was probably to caught up trying to get the reporter safe and did not take heed to the warning shots..oh well sh*t happens. its fucks like yourself, that look for any reason to point the finger at the u.s even if it is to bash the individuals that are over there putting thiers lives on the line for thier country, that fuel the terorists anti-american media propiganda that make it ten fold harder for a soldier to do his job, someone needs to make it known to you what you if you want to call it a role is, because as of now from you own words you support the wrong side ..

and as for your wish for all the big bad men to go away on an island and kill themselves this way there will be peace on earth and what ever the rest of your wet dream consists of







yeah untill anouther power set thier sights on your backyard and then youd be begging for the wolves to come and protect the sheep.... ill admit i did not agree with the initial invasion but i cannot deny the fact that we are fighting the same organizations that carried out 9/11 in iraq at this time.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Liquid said:


> [


Hey liquid, your Avatar is pretty cool - looks like the P is smoking a joint...hahaha

Ok, not saying those guys were right or wrong, and who knows if when he sent in the video to Ogar if that weas really the note that accompanied it, or if it may have been sent by a hater pretending to be the soldiers who shot the dog.

But you can't judge exactly what was going on just by watching the video.

Now before you start calling me crazy and all that jazz, consider this: I'm reading a book right now about the genocide in Rwanda back in '94. While stationed there, the UN soldiers, on sight, shot evey single dog they saw. "What??! How f*cking horrible!! Why??" you wonder in astonishment. You think that no way can that possibly be justified?! And yet, there was a very good reason:

The dogs were eating all the dead people. Everywhere you looked, thousands of bodies littered the streets, churches, alleys, etc. And the dogs were feasting on those dead bodies. So they were considered a serious health risk, and had to be put down.

So...who knows why these soldiers really shot this dog? Sick fuckers, or doing a necessary duty to minimize health threats? I, for one, won't judge without knowing all the facts.

Btw, the book is called "We wish to inform you that tomorrow we will be killed with our families."
Really, really good book, unbelievable that stuff that went on there, I really recommend it...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Quote- "the issue is his capability to shoot a live target without hesitation, and if it takes a dog, cat, goat whatever to prepare that soldier for when it counts whoopdy fuckin do, sorry you cant put two and two together, as for your answer, again if you get so emotional about killing a dog i highly doubt one like yourself would be able to shoot to kill under any circumstance"

Explains the reason so many of you are trigger happy and will shoot anything that moves, including your own allied forces. Also reenforces the stereotype of American troops shooting first and asking questions later. Shooting a dog proves f*ck all other than that you are willing to kill for the sake of killing.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Quote- "the issue is his capability to shoot a live target without hesitation, and if it takes a dog, cat, goat whatever to prepare that soldier for when it counts whoopdy fuckin do, sorry you cant put two and two together, as for your answer, again if you get so emotional about killing a dog i highly doubt one like yourself would be able to shoot to kill under any circumstance"
> 
> Explains the reason so many of you are trigger happy and will shoot anything that moves, including your own allied forces. Also reenforces the stereotype of American troops shooting first and asking questions later. Shooting a dog proves f*ck all other than that you are willing to kill for the sake of killing.
> [snapback]943244[/snapback]​


Right now you can't know for sure why they shot that dog; there could be lots of reasons - read my post above...for now I'd rather not judge w/o knowing the facts...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Quote- "the issue is his capability to shoot a live target without hesitation, and if it takes a dog, cat, goat whatever to prepare that soldier for when it counts whoopdy fuckin do, sorry you cant put two and two together, as for your answer, again if you get so emotional about killing a dog i highly doubt one like yourself would be able to shoot to kill under any circumstance"
> ...


To quote the person who shot the dog 
"Hi my name is M. D. formaly of A TRP 1-10 CAV 4ID and while in Iraq we had a sport of killing dogs whenever the Iraqis werent shooting us

it was shot for sport, he says so himself


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

micus said:


> i like dogs
> [snapback]942755[/snapback]​


Ya me to my favorite animal next to wild women, of course I am partial to APBT's and Rodesian Ridgebacks :nod: but I still shoot strays.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Liquid said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> > he wouldnt be there if ur red neck president didnt have a hunch there were any weapons.......... but thats typical american speaking for u right there......... always right even when they have nothing to show for.....(like the weapons)
> ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


Yah, I agree that that's what Ogerish.com says it said, but who's to say that he's the one who sent it in and explained it as such? I'm not saying it aint, just saying you can't know for sure right now if he was, in fact, the person who sent it in, and that was the true explanation. Anyone who had a copy of that could have sent it in with that letter...it could turn out it really was him & for sport, but unless the facts are proven then you just don't know...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> thats a whole lot of typeing light weight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put two and two together? Apparently you can't hold a single digit in your skull let alone put two and two together. It has nothing to do with preparing to kill, it has to do with the conduct of the forces overseas. I'm not getting emotional about killing a dog, it's that stupid people like you (especially like you) in the millitary think they're above the moral standards of the rest of the world and can do whatever the f*ck they want "because they've been in combat". You want to talk about shooting a helpless dog making you prepared to shoot a live target, it does no such thing. It makes you a dickless p*ssy who has to vent his frustration about being a dickless p*ssy on domesticated animals. You'd support such a thing, and quite frankly you're probably a dickless p*ssy too trying to compensate for it with talk of "sh*t stompin motherfuck yeah f*ck everyone else is a p*ssy but me" . Maybe you can stuff a cucumber down your pants and build up the confidence to participate in society to a greater extent than "i'm a kick ass marine hooyah", but then being a dickless p*ssy is all you know so I'm not going to expect that much.



Liquid said:


> :laugh: let alone be able to stand in front of me and repeat the rest of your nonsence in my presents..
> [snapback]943125[/snapback]​


You're not half as intimidating as you think you are and I wouldn't back down from a joke like yourself, because as I've already said you're probably a dickless p*ssy when you're not pointing a rifle at Iraqis who're already running away after being bombed senseless. You get aroused thinkin about the time you "popped your cherry" shooting some dude in the back? You're not scary, you're pathetic.



Liquid said:


> as for the rest of your crap, the 48 reporters, the italian agent ect ect. i dunno wasnt there, but its funny how you cry about how we treat iraqi pows, and the shot 48 reporters but havent the slightest thing to say about not one of the victoms that were beheaded, nor the terorists groups that carried out 9/11
> [snapback]943125[/snapback]​


Actually, I have said alot of things about 9/11, the victims who were beheaded and the unfortunate soldiers who get killed be they some poor kid who got himself into something he didn't really think through, or dickless overcompensating wannabe hardasses like yourself, but that isn't the scope of this conversation. Get it through your skull if you haven't already that having one unrelated thing that is a tragedy happening to you does not give you licence to go do whatever the f*ck you want. Maybe that's your problem, the whole lack of putting two and two together to realize that in the rest of the world, you can't absolve yourself from responsibility for your actions just because a bad thing happened to you. That would put you on the same level as the terrorists who would argue having their mom's house bombed makes it ok to blow up civilians, but then I never held you to much of a higher moral fiber than them anyway. You're both sh*t.



Liquid said:


> its fucks like yourself, that look for any reason to point the finger at the u.s even if it is to bash the individuals that are over there putting thiers lives on the line for thier country, that fuel the terorists anti-american media propiganda that make it ten fold harder for a soldier to do his job, someone needs to make it known to you what you if you want to call it a role is, because as of now from you own words you support the wrong side ..
> [snapback]943125[/snapback]​


No it's fucks like yourself that rationalize shooting whatever the f*ck they want because they're wannabe tough guys that fuel the anti-american media propaganda because you give everyone a reason to hate the US. It gets pretty hard to understand sometimes that Americans are good people, because stupid people like yourself make them look so bad. I don't hate or even dislike americans, just the stupid asshole minority that you yourself subscribe to. As I've said, Americans are good people, you're not, you're the same trash the terrorists are, you just wave a different flag.



Liquid said:


> ill admit i did not agree with the initial invasion but i cannot deny the fact that we are fighting the same organizations that carried out 9/11 in iraq at this time.
> [snapback]943125[/snapback]​


Woah, getting hard to keep one thought in your head at a time? Who said you weren't fighting them? Or am I mistaken and the dog is part of al-quaeda? Do the americans have super duper secret intelligence that fingers out which of their troops are secretely al-quaeda operatives so they kill them in circumstances that look like friendly fire but really aren't? What the f*ck does whether or not you're fighting al-quaeda have to do with the "shoot everything that moves" assholes like yourself in the millitary being unable to control themselves or conduct themselves like decent human beings?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^lol do u enjoy writing essays ...sh*t...


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

It's official guys!!!!

elTwitcho can piss the furthest, has the thickest stream, and the strongest odor.

Geez, let it go guys. Dog dies, Peta bitches, world just keeps on lazily turning. The thread needs to go away in my opinion. We all know that elTwitcho hates the US military, Hates the people that like the US military, and can make excessively long posts quoting everyone that speaks out against him.

Lets just agree...to dis--agree.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i disagree to disagree and want to argue with u^

i think you are a butt head


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't hate the soldiers in the millitary (with exception to the few like Liquid), they're putting their lives on the line for what they believe is their countries well being. That's a downright admirable quality, and I have nothing but respect for them. It's that it's full of the afformentioned bad apples who I can't stand.

And as for hating the people who like the US millitary, I do no such thing. If you support half the things Bush has done it's *my opinion* that you're mistaken but it doesn't make you a bad person. Like I said, Americans are good people, even when they get going on things I don't agree with, but there are some people I can't stand.

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to come across that I hate all US soldiers, Americans or even Americans who support Bush. I probably did, and I'm sorry.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i agree 100 percent...


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Dont worry to much about what Liquid says, he prolly got beat by his dad growing up and felt like a p*ssy so he joined the military with a point to prove now he sees himself as a big tough defender of the country but really hes just another mentally traumatised former member of the US army. Well all know the US armymen are gay anyway i mean come on lol jk


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

holy sh*t, i think hell hath frozen over...twitch apologized!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

hyphen said:


> holy sh*t, i think hell hath frozen over...twitch apologized!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> holy sh*t, i think hell hath frozen over...twitch apologized!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a Screen Shot to save that!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Who thought it would be brought about by a pissing contest reference...?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nobody apologized, it's just an optical illusion caused by the pattern of the forum color scheme and the dot matrix on your monitors. What I actually said was "f*ck you"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

elTwitcho I will forever remember this post.... I have finally found a quote to add to my sig. and I thank you....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Nobody apologized, it's just an optical illusion caused by the pattern of the forum color scheme and the dot matrix on your monitors. What I actually said was "f*ck you"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















you're going to be haunted by this forever.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

It's amazing isn't it. I figured he would just flame me.

Who knew a dynasty would fall, an empire crumble, the mountains crash to the sea.

Amazing.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man this site gets better by the minute....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like I joined just in time...


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

sh*t doods,

the dog's cries sucked 









senseless death administered by a senseless person.

full stop


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Nobody apologized, it's just an optical illusion caused by the pattern of the forum color scheme and the dot matrix on your monitors. What I actually said was "f*ck you"
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Nice


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

THis is sad because of the dogs crying


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am pretty sure sh*t similar to this or much worse has been happening in every war in every military since the beginning of time. The difference is they haven't always had cameras and Internet


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

That SO wrong!!! I don't even have the words to express how messed up that is. I was in Desert Storm and my unit brought back a puppy that we found. I guess it takes all kinds. SAD!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

im not gonna go ahead and give myself a headache, quote all of your bullshit nor continue to argue with a 20 year old punk who doesn't have a clue, i think jewels said it best, things like this have always happened in combat, we just have media, camera's and the internet involved today..twitcho your a child,







who i shouldnt be argueing with in the first place because you think the military, any military must be the boy scouts, and war a simple game of scrabble...any infantry division, platoon, company, squad, soldier have and maintained and sharpen thier killer instincts, especially during war time, its what keeps them alert, alive and ready to kill or die...i dont expect you to understand any part of this or why..







i'll leave it at that, and since your so intrested in the size of my c*ck, next time your in new york send me a pm, we'll meet up and ill gladly lay 5 pounds of liquid joy on a table so you can take a picture and bring it back to mommy, show her what a real live american c*ck looks like







just dont give her my number.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> Dont worry to much about what Liquid says, he prolly got beat by his dad growing up and felt like a p*ssy so he joined the military with a point to prove now he sees himself as a big tough defender of the country but really hes just another mentally traumatised former member of the US army. Well all know the US armymen are gay anyway i mean come on lol jk
> [snapback]943453[/snapback]​


dude ... was that fat uncle/cousin inbreded f*ck somebody ran over my parents with a herd of buffalo you??? holy sh*t Lardass from the movie Stand by me has joined the boards..Boom.. baba.. Boom.. baba Boom...







you got no room to talk about anybody here cheese cake..

btw you go ahead take a plane down to columbus georgia stand dead nuts in the center of fort benning and holler out how really gay you think the us army is, then get back to me tough guy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Liquid said:


> things like this have always happened in combat, we just have media, camera's and the internet involved today
> [snapback]943893[/snapback]​


So?








Just because the media now registers the kinds of things that also happened in the past, it's morally acceptable all of a sudden?

What a bunch of ignorant crap


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey seeing as I haven't checked Pfury for a while, I come back and a simple dog has caused a lot of sh*t here.

Before I make the comments that will no doubt press some buttons, I'd like to say I completely agree with twitch, are you Americans so arrogant that you can't see we who talk about the wrong going on overseas at the hands of the US military are genuinely concerned about the condition of the world. We understand that by perpetuating this circle of violence (eye for an eye) it will only spiral further down until *we're all dead*. And I'm not over-reacting, the US sees itself as the world policeman, I was under the impression a policeman answered to the state?
The US military actions have been grossly incompetent, not in terms of killing people; you guys are great at killing people. But it's who you choose to kill that is teh issue, and who you choose to supply, so they may kill, and who you choose to train, support and encourage into power.
Saddam, now here's a cupcake of stupidity; he was supplied by the US, encouraged to attack Iran, then when he went nuts he was put under hugely unfair sanctions, which allowed him to stay wealthy while his people starved to death.
Look at Vietnam, those little Gooks kicked your f*cking arses and they did it with crappy weapons and minimal training. And when *they beat you* the US put the country under sanctions, read up about it, and learn how many civilians died after the war thanks to US sanctions.
You can't pull the 'The US military is the greatest, we're protecting your freedom' card, if you haven't got a f*cking clue what you're talking about.
The US military is an honourable institution. The men there will protect each other with their lives, and give them up for their country and freedom.
Al Qaeda are the same.

As for Fizzly, your comment:



Fizzly said:


> *LOgan*....bitch who the f*ck are u to talk about hyphen...hyphen was trying to stop the arguement but u and other stupid asses keep talking more sh*t...stfu uve been here for like a month and ur already talking sh*t to ppl who been here for almost a year...know your roll bitch


Well, I'm a 22 year old male from southern england, I like playing music and shooting people over the internet. I work for the MoD (Ministry of Defence - for all you uneducated folks out there), I have a healthy diet of p*ssy and marshmallows.

I also have the right to talk sh*t to a stupid c*nt when they something f*cking stupid and cuntish.
He talks sh*t about my fellow brit, I talk sh*t about him. It's simple enough to understand.
Hyphen was trying to stop the arguement? He didn't start it, so why should he take it upon himself to end it? Let the mods do their job, and avoid making yourself look stupid by removing posts - it's somethign only a total noob who wasn't confident of what they are saying would do. If you are so sure that you're right, let other people become enlightened through your wisdom.

And I've been here a Month? I thought it was less, but whatever. I'll let you in on a secret:

I respect those who have something valid to say, I don't automatically give respect to someone because they have been spamming on an internet forum for over a year. I know my "roll" (another secret: I respect people that can spell, not stupid cunts who couldn't pass the exam in the LANGUAGE THEY SPEAK), I'm here to provide a refreshing breath of fresh air, Twitch is having a hard time convincing you of your arrogance, perhaps numbers could sway your hugely ignorant attitudes, but I doubt that. The only thing that gets your attention is violence, and 9/11 proves this.
So get off your high horse, write some decent lyrics, and shut the f*ck up you stupid prick.

FIN

As for the whole dog thing, I stand by my previous comment. I'd also liek to add that if you're stupid enough to film things like this, you have too much time on your hands, perhaps you should be doing your job?

Oh oh oh they were taking a break from getting shot at! They needed to unwind! Nobody loves me! Waaaaaaaah! Stop crying you little whores, this is f*cking arrogant behaviour and only fuels the fire of resentment felt by the US Soldiers from the Iraqi people.
Whilst your soldiers, and your citizens, continue to see this kind of behaviour as acceptable you will feel the brunt of terrorist actions for many years to come. And I, for one, won't be the least bit unhappy when they melt-down a nuclear power plant. Perhaps a 'Final Solution' is needed in the US to remove all the crazy Good' Ol' Boys.

On a final note, why is it that Fathers deem it an honour to send their sons to almost certain death? Surely it would be more of an honour if the child were to negotiate peace without using violence?
Although that would require the Americans to remove their head from their Cold-War asses.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > things like this have always happened in combat, we just have media, camera's and the internet involved today
> ...


Depends on one's morals and what you personally believe is morally acceptable. Whether you accept it or not, in my opinion, things like this have always hapenned and will always happen when you take a group of men out of their homes, give them weapons and send them to war, no matter how highly disciplined they are supposed to be, no matter which country they represent, no matter what time in history the conflict takes place


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, which is why a war was the last thing that country needed..


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Thank god for the Britain - our best friend and ally


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

You're our retarded offspring, who's 'retard-strength' (which has been mentioned recently







) gave them the edge to forcably recruit people and fight against the British Empire. Not to mention only a 1/3 of the USA supported independance.. oh sorry I've gone off topic...

................


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hahaha

I think Tony Blair is awesome


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Woah there, silver!

Tony is an ass-licker and a liar.

He's forced through a few bills that completely go against the will of the people, and are probably illegal. But as for him being slimy, puss-infected c*nt.. I agree totally.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

wow, can't believe this thread is still going.

I can't even remember what i was arguing about....

anyway, ogrish.com really fucks you up lol, seriously watch a few videos and that dog seems like f*ck all.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah, I got a bit lost there too.. there's an interesting quote though:

*Can you handle life?*

and that's what it's all about at that site, just because we don't see something doesn't mean it's not happening..

Oh, and there's a post on the previous page Fizzly should read, hyphen too


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

That video makes me wanna


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


here here, is also why i dont wish the mentality that comes with the job of soldiering or combat on any of you, killing anything technically is not moral, its murder, but when it is your job for the sole purpose of protecting ones country, it gets real irritating when you see bystanders so quick to judge and persequte americas finest. im not saying you have no worldly purpose because your a bystander to war, hell thats great for you.. but what i am saying is if anyone deserves the benifit of the doubt it is our soldiers. especially when it comes to killing a f*cking canine, big f*cking deal, just consider his ass on the front line in your place and call it even, if you really want to know sometimes at work during lunch break ill whip out my pistal and shoot down pigeons for target practise..







now go call someone and tell them how ive mentally scared your fragile ass for life..

has the thought that while on patrol, one should not have the slightest distraction like any stray dogs in the area that might possably attack?? if im thier on patrol in an urban setting keeping an eye out for snipers in windows or on rooftop, also keeping an eye on traffic for potential car bombers, everybodies got a f*cking towel on thier head and any minute the sh*t can hit the fan quicker then sh*t, the last thing that soldier needs to worry about is stray unfamiliar dogs getting too close..but the sad part is not one person gave that a thought instead insisted the worst, but i will credit the lack of experience in combat and yes when i see the quick bashing on our troops my first thought is who the f*ck are you to judge anyone without ever walking one step in thier boots. just like you sit at home with your keyboard and think to your self, who the f*ck are they tho theyre over thier with thier lives on the line ever wakeing minute of the day to shoot a stray canine..


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

they should be saving bullets for the Iraqis if it's that dangerous out there, don't you think?

..and you failed to gather your facts. Which were kindly given by someone to support the soldiers actions... and they conflict with your bullshit excuse.. funny that.

They were shooting the dog during a break time, they weren't on patrol and the dog was 50yards away when they first shot it. Apparently that's quite a distance away. Something you'd have to take careful aim for, obviously not something that is about to try and hump your leg...

And you posess a quite frankly appalling attitude towards the Iraqis, it seems you're saying that all Iraqis want the US out of their country... how silly of them..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

LOgan said:


> they should be saving bullets for the Iraqis if it's that dangerous out there, don't you think?
> 
> ..and you failed to gather your facts. Which were kindly given by someone to support the soldiers actions... and they conflict with your bullshit excuse.. funny that.
> 
> ...


lack of bullets eh







again lack of combat experience, no matter what the excuse, 50 yards is ample range for some good old fasion target practise which can keep riflemen sharp and not all iraqis may want us out of iraq but they all do wear towels on thier f*cking heads making it hard to identify potential threats, if you have a clue about the way terorist make war, they strike hard fast, and with the element of surprise behind them, meaning a sniper among iraqi civilians or by ways of a drive by ect ect, whether the dog was shot because it was a distraction or target practise i dont know i wasnt there, but you go ahead and keep on pointing your finger at the wrong side, and maybe one day you will live long enough to eat your own ignorant hypocrisy.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> Perhaps a 'Final Solution' is needed in the US to remove all the crazy Good' Ol' Boys.


That is a REALLY fucked up thing to say.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Liquid: Suck my balls you arrogant wanker, and read the article before you make random comments that you pulled out of your own ass to try and justify somethign as pathetic as kiling a dog for the sake of 'target practice (are your soldiers so untrained that they can't shoot?). The article clearly states that they were not being threatened by the dog.

So try again, asshole. Keep stacking them up and you'll keep tripping over and knocking them down again. I don't need to do sh*t to make you look like an asshole.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

cooldudectd said:


> > Perhaps a 'Final Solution' is needed in the US to remove all the crazy Good' Ol' Boys.
> 
> 
> That is a REALLY fucked up thing to say.
> [snapback]944022[/snapback]​


Yeah, it's totally overblown and arrogant, and not at all thought-out and quite offensive to just about everyone.

I hope you understand what it sounds liek to hear the military types wank on about terrorism and threats to security, and well.. just about anything that comes out of their mouths..


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

To be honest, I am "one of those military types". I've just been sitting back with my mouth shut and reading all of the posts and comments.

I just had to jump in when I saw that.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Suck my balls you arrogant wanker, and read the article before you make random comments that you pulled out of your own ass to try and justify somethign as pathetic as kiling a dog for the sake of 'target practice (are your soldiers so untrained that they can't shoot?). The article clearly states that they were not being threatened by the dog.
> 
> So try again, asshole. Keep stacking them up and you'll keep tripping over and knocking them down again. I don't need to do sh*t to make you look like an asshole.
> [snapback]944023[/snapback]​


alright you worthless piece of string cheese, lets try and stick to the debate instead of name call, you want to name call, walk your p*ssy ass outside go find the nearest soldier and then run your dickless mouth off to him, then when once youve defucked yourself out of the nearest hospital get back at me with some sort of intelligence.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

yeah, sorry if I offended, I in no way support what I said I was just trying to shock to make a point.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > ...read the article before you make random comments... to try and justify somethign as pathetic as kiling a dog for the sake of 'target practice (are your soldiers so untrained that they can't shoot?). The article clearly states that they were not being threatened by the dog.[snapback]944023[/snapback]​
> ...


He did actually.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> He did actually.
> [snapback]944045[/snapback]​


did what? contradict himself by in one breath, crying over something irrelevant as target practise and at the same time slam our troops as if they couldnt shoot for sh*t?







great point...again i think anouther dog is in order


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Liquid - you seem to justify the arseholes actions in shooting the dog by saying it was target practice/proving you have the killing instinct/removing the dog cos its a distraction.

The fuckin dog was not a threat, it was not shooting back, it had no bomb strapped to it, it wasn't humping your leg. Much the same as the British squaddies who were killed by your trigger happy fuckin yeeehaaa yank shoot first ask questions later military. No wonder so many inocents/allies have been shot by some of you trigger happy bastards. I thought the idea was to only kill if there's an immediate threat to someones life. Not shoot just cos it might be a threat.

Your attitude explains why the Americans have more friendly fire incidents, despite their state of the art equipment, than anyone else. Its a bastard when you've not only got to watch your back against the enemy, but watch your back against your trigger happy allies as well.

And woop di fuckin do, you've served in the forces, doesnt give you the right to take life just cos you feel like it.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

And before you say it, i'm not against the military, i served 6 years. I'm against trigger happy twats killing just cos they can, and making bollox excuses up for their actions.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Liquid - you seem to justify the arseholes actions in shooting the dog by saying it was target practice/proving you have the killing instinct/removing the dog cos its a distraction.
> 
> The fuckin dog was not a threat, it was not shooting back, it had no bomb strapped to it, it wasn't humping your leg. Much the same as the British squaddies who were killed by your trigger happy fuckin yeeehaaa yank shoot first ask questions later military. No wonder so many inocents/allies have been shot by some of you trigger happy bastards. I thought the idea was to only kill if there's an immediate threat to someones life. Not shoot just cos it might be a threat.
> 
> ...


:sniff: poor dog


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid - you seem to justify the arseholes actions in shooting the dog by saying it was target practice/proving you have the killing instinct/removing the dog cos its a distraction.
> ...


Obviously the point is going so far over your head that you'd need radar to spot it...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


better yet...
:snif: poor twitcho














... naaw just feel if the dog is the cause to all this crying, i'd make you feel better and show a little sympothy.. or would you rather this







what was i ever thinking trying to explain the insignificance of a stray dogs life compared to the dangers, trials and fear these troops have to cope with that you couldnt even begin to understand day in and day out..but yeah, to hell with the troop and all americans while were at it, hopefully the terrorist reach thier quota on the number of western heads they take and we evil americans learn our lesson and you the enlightened one eltwitcho know absolutely everything because youve done it all and your absolute knowledge and experience on life just flys to far over our dumb yanks heads to logically comprehend the importance of that canines life and the unimportance of why and what our troops are faced with everyday, my thoughts and sorrow go out to that dog and his family, godbless canada the father of freedom, amen and goodnight.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Liquid said:


> i bet most of you are some good people with great hearts and i pray for your sake you never have to experience war and the mentality that comes with it if you want to survive that war..keep your head in the books, salute a soldier when you see one and ill leave it at that.
> [snapback]940915[/snapback]​


Not sure if there's that much of a dichotomy (books vs soldiers). Read some of Hemmingway's sh*t about Spain.

This is another one of those shock vids, we all know this and worse is happening all the time in that torn up country. Pray for them all, our troops, the people of Iraq, and any animal that is unlucky enough to get in the middle...

You know there are cichlids over there... I'm sure there's no regulations on bringing them back!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > i bet most of you are some good people with great hearts and i pray for your sake you never have to experience war and the mentality that comes with it if you want to survive that war..keep your head in the books, salute a soldier when you see one and ill leave it at that.
> ...


a very nice, what i hope to be ending, to a very long and distastefull thread.. Btw you should inform Prod about this, i had no idea thier were cichlids in iraq, maybe he can setup a small tank in his barracks, keep a nice little taste of home with him.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Liquid you talk like your a pro in combat, how long did you serve? how much time did you even spend on the front line? how many confirmend kills do you have?. You act like a pro and like your trying to conduct yourself as a adult then you yourself go on a name calling rant, try reading your responses before you type them.

Btw personal attack on how i look mean nothing, bring yourself up to Ontario and ill meet you face to face and you can say it to me


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Liquid - The dog isnt the point of all this crying, your attitude is what the problem is. Shooting the dog just shows that some of you have no respect for life, think you can take life whenever you choose to, and have no one to answer to but yourself.
Your attitude explains why so many die under friendly American fire.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The Nazi's justified gunning down Jews as target practicing...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jesus, I am the last person to attack someone without being attacked first, but I just gotta say: Logan, you really are an annoying ass-wipe.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

GOD I LOVE FREE HEALTH CARE!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well since everyone seems to be throwing there two cents in here based on many things other then information from soldiers that have been in iraq..

i have several friends that where over there one did two tours, when he came back over a year ago he was talking about his experiances over there and brought up shooting dogs over there. so from a soldier that spent time in iraq there reason for shooting dogs is that there are tons of stray dogs, these are not dogs that ran away from home and are missing these are wild stray dogs there are packs of them and are a huge nuciance. they dont have animal control over there like we do, these dogs reproduce and have no homes, like rats in NYC..

they are not pets..

they arent a life and death threat to soldiers but are a nusance to soldiers and citizens.. if i had a pack of wild dogs in my area id shoot them too.. they attack people, and are just generally a pest..

these soldiers have done nothing wrong, sh*t asian's eat puppies on a daily basis, i dont hear anyone complaining about that..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

this went from the poor dog getting shot to america VS canada....... we are attached and there is nothing we can do about it so just shut up already about this and that......... stop saying bad sh*t about canada when u dont live here and know the facts....... just remember who came to help your country after 9/11..... so instead of thinking canada is the enemy like in this link just everyone drop the sh*t and trash talking about eachothers country


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> Liquid you talk like your a pro in combat, how long did you serve? how much time did you even spend on the front line? how many confirmend kills do you have?. You act like a pro and like your trying to conduct yourself as a adult then you yourself go on a name calling rant, try reading your responses before you type them.
> 
> Btw personal attack on how i look mean nothing, bring yourself up to Ontario and ill meet you face to face and you can say it to me
> [snapback]944270[/snapback]​


i served in the gulf war, im an 8 year retired ranger, 1st of the 19th Renegades, with two purple hearts, as for my towel count all tho effective not as high as i would have liked it to be.. and as for talking sh*t to your face







now we both know there is no reason for me to ever take a trip to canada but next time your in new york i will gladly pull your head out of your ass and send your fat ass back to canada with a new out look on life..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> GOD I LOVE FREE HEALTH CARE!
> [snapback]944287[/snapback]​


yeah you and the brits free health care!

i was listening to NPR and they where discussing studies that analyized the british "free health care " system.. they have half of the survival rates for majore surgery then we have in the US.. you know what you get what you pay for. id rather pay for my health insurance and know that im almost 100 percent guarenteed to get far superior medical attention then from your free health care.. i definately wouldnt get surgery out side of the US


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well im in CANADA and our health care is perfectly fine ive had surgery and im still alive so our surgery and health care up here is fine....... but u can enjoy paying thousands for simple surgeries like broken bones and common stuff like appendix.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> The Nazi's justified gunning down Jews as target practicing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yeah and we all know that its not any kind of an exaduration to compare a stray dogs life to commiting human genocide on an entire race...bad americans bad..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > The Nazi's justified gunning down Jews as target practicing...
> ...


Oh boy...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting (without discussion) you're a whiny wanna-be GI Joe in need of a diaper change - saves me a lot of typing...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> The Nazi's justified gunning down Jews as target practicing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah alright
















I hope you've never eaten meat, Judazzz, because that means you're equivalent to a cannibal. Btw, humans can be a meal for sharks just like feeders can be a meal to your piranhas, so does that make you feel like a murderer ?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


PERFECT










































no one coulda said it better judazz lol


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


yeah im the one whineing about a f*cking dog that got shot in iraq, and oh yea thanks for comparing me to one of your saturday morning cartoon shows, if you have a problem with my views try discussing your point instead of throwing half ass school girl insults at me..







or trying to compare a canine getting shot to mass genocide that one toped them all







i mean cmon i expect better from you...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


Well, if you're allowed to post total rubbish, why shouldn't I?
Do you even think I'm going to waste my time attempting to start a normal discussion after reading what you've posted?

btw: want some cheese with that w(h)ine?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Well, if you're allowed to post total rubbish, why shouldn't I?
> 
> [snapback]944363[/snapback]​


See - now that line of thinking I can get it with. That's along the lines of - "If the terrorists are allowed to not follow Geneva conventions, why shouldn't we be as well ?"


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

[/quote]
Well, if you're allowed to post total rubbish, why shouldn't I?
Do you even think I'm going to waste my time attempting to start a normal discussion after reading what you've posted?

btw: want some cheese with that w(h)ine?
[snapback]944363[/snapback]​[/quote]

then by all means continue with your rubbish, your reputation given its about the only thing your good for anyhow so preach on


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

My responce 








BTW liquid, itd be my pleasure for you to teach my a new out look on life, but it might be hard when your face is getting stomped into the dirt








btw you can comment on my weight all you want, it really doesnt effect me lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

told u that you have no idea liquid........ he is a giant and could fold u into a pretzel GI jane


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> My responce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet mother of god in the name of all that's holy !!!









are you *trying* to make it easier for people to laugh at you ?


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Let them laugh, this is only a fish site, if they got the balls to laugh then they can come here and do it to my face


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> My responce
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i dont know is this where im supposed to take back all the things i said, because you post a picture of some tall fat sorry bastard..







im guessing your feel tough because you are obese







pm me when your in town, and ill be happy to teach you a thing or two..hell i wont even choke your sorry ass out thad be too easy


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

LoL yupper thats why im tough cuz im over weight lol you nailed that one right on lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow how immature can u get now that u are going to pick on someone for how they look your a real winner now!!!!!!!! god u guys get more pathetic and make urself look like bigger asses with every post you make......... no wonder he is dissing the US ur making the whole country look bad because you are talking sh*t out ur ass on behalf of ur whole country!!!!!!! do urself and ur country a favour and smarten up for christ sake....... its a fish site and ur making fun of the way a person looks you know u are cool when..............


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OMG this is just too much I literally got tears running down my face from laughing ! That picture was the straw that broke the camel !!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

like really........... how much lower can u guys get picking on someone about their size........ no wonder people think most americans are ignorant pricks........ to those few who arent its sad to see how the rest of your fellow americans make u look bad and bring u and your country down with them.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> like really........... how much lower can u guys get picking on someone about their size........ no wonder people think most americans are ignorant pricks........ to those few who arent its sad to see how the rest of your fellow americans make u look bad and bring u and your country down with them.
> [snapback]944462[/snapback]​


Nobody would be picking on the guy if he wasn't talking sh*t and threatening people and then he posted THAT picture to show how tough he was ? like here - "come kick my ass!" OMG!!!









that picture of a burning flag was oh so classy as well - why don't you lecture him on that


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> OMG this is just too much I literally got tears running down my face from laughing ! That picture was the straw that broke the camel !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: now im supposed to feel bad because he cant stop eating
btw cough:i dont think it was the straw that broke the camel:cough


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its amazing to see how low u are willing to stoop........ go ahead and make all the jokes u want because u are just making people see the real you. a couple of assholes! so say all the sh*t u want..... im sure shawn has heard all the fat jokes by now in his life so it doesnt bother him anymore....... all u are doing is damaging ur own tiny reputation or what little is left


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

War Neurosis - n.

A nervous disorder, usually temporary but sometimes leading to a permanent neurosis, brought on by the exhaustion and stress of combat or similar situations and marked by deep anxiety, depression, irritability, and related symptoms. Also called battle fatigue, combat fatigue, shell shock.

Sounds about right eh liquid


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i told him on msn he shouldnt post it but he did anyways....... i knew the flag wasnt gonna make any peace but making fun of him because he is over weight doesnt solve anything...... it might make you people feel better in ur sad little lifes but at the end of the day u are still gonna be pathertic low life jerks and nothing can change that no matter how much u pick on someone! and before u say about his eatting u dont know half of the story....... i know him personally and its not the eatting but the rest is none of anyones business but trust me its not eatting.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its amazing to see how low u are willing to stoop........ go ahead and make all the jokes u want because u are just making people see the real you. a couple of assholes! so say all the sh*t u want..... im sure shawn has heard all the fat jokes by now in his life so it doesnt bother him anymore....... all u are doing is damaging ur own tiny reputation or what little is left
> [snapback]944469[/snapback]​


shawn your girlfriend dan is getting be quite annoying, would you put a leash on her please ?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

keep going ur only hurting urself in the end.......... see as a canadian im used to catagorizing hipocrit american jokes... dont bother me any..... ill just go chill in my igloo and maybe go to the rink and play some hockey and get a ride home from my dog sled


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Why your not man enough to tell him this yourself? you feel the need to insult his sexuality when again you dont know the facts, he happens to have a very lovely gf not that its any of your buisness, and really you just show what ignorant bastards some american can truely be, oh well go fight your oil wars, go kill innocent people, then come home thinking your saving the world, better yet bring slavery back, you can use the slaves to fight your wars, clean your houses and wip your asses for all i care, your country is a stain on the world, and it truely shows in the things you say


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whoa....!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah it's not like shawn didn't bring this on himself entirely or anything.. or wait he did

what categorizing american hypocrit joke ? I didn't say sh*t about you being canadian, I don't care what country both of you are from


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> War Neurosis - n.
> 
> A nervous disorder, usually temporary but sometimes leading to a permanent neurosis, brought on by the exhaustion and stress of combat or similar situations and marked by deep anxiety, depression, irritability, and related symptoms. Also called battle fatigue, combat fatigue, shell shock.
> 
> ...


:laugh:







who the f*ck is nervous and what the f*ck are you talking about, sorry i've never had a nervous disorder, if it helps you sleep better at night to think that i am nervous, then uuuhhh whatever,:laugh::laugh: , if i got any goddams problems, being nervous is not one of them..and i dont have a problem with all fatasses, but it tickles my cookies when i come across one now and then that thinks hes a tough guy because he is over weight, i bet your ready for a nap just from getting up off the goddam dinner table, i can hear the f*cking weazing as i type..hercules-hercules :laugh: i give you one thing your one tall sob, but keep in mind your about half a foot taller then me and uuhhhh FAT...thats not something in your favor, besides i already know what to expect from your dumb ass if you squared up with me,







this is what would make my job a hell of alot easier..

you want a word..
Main Entry: obe·si·ty 
Pronunciation: O-'bE-s&-tE
Function: noun
: a condition characterized by excessive bodily fat

no reason why anyone of your height should be that god dam outta shape, now how bout ebaying a tread lol mill pork chop


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

American war library statistics on American friendly fire casualties.

WW2 - 21%
Korea - 18%
Vietnam- 39%
Gulf war - 49%

Liquids attitude explains why 49% of American casualties during the gulf were down to American friendly fire. 
Like i said before, some of you are trigger happy bastards who should never have been given a gun.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot shawntraviss for posting a pic. of a American flag being burned.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's even sadder that I had to come down to your level but I had to do it. And this is in response to the pic you posted.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Your part of friendly fire, i dont hate all americans, just assholes like liquid etc so basically your photoshopped canadain flag is a sad attempt for payback when i wasnt even attacking you lol


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> American war library statistics on American friendly fire casualties.
> 
> WW2 - 21%
> Korea - 18%
> ...


yep and i killed them f*cking all :laugh: you asshole, and what the f*ck would you know anything about a gun, weren't you a friggin naval diver or something like that, not alot of dogs or for that matter enemy to kill down there now was there..and i got nothing against navy divers for all who are about to jump up and down on my c*ck just considering the scource.

p.s for the record.. ive never engaged in friendly fire, so you can stick those statistics right back up your ass


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

shawntraviss said:


> My responce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can go to hell! Even a hippie like me doesnt appreciate a fatass posting a picture of an American flag burning.







keep your madcow to yourself!


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Cry me a river


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> American war library statistics on American friendly fire casualties.
> 
> WW2 - 21%
> Korea - 18%
> ...


And who are you to talk? Have you personally been in the front lines and seen this?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah u love guys jumping up and down on ur c*ck dont ya LOL so the truth comes out


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I may be a bystander but you still posted a US Flag being burned. That's just wrong. Regardless of who you meant the attack for.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


wow now that is a completely rediculous comparision.. its not like soldiersare running around riding the earth of dogs, get over it people a few strays are getting shot in iraq big f--king deal. do any of you have a clue how many stray and unwanted dogs that could be potentolia great pets are gassed evey day in the US.. shelters dont have the room for the number of dogs that either idiots get and cant take care of or that people dont have tags on and they run away.. you wanna get pissed about dogs being killed then go down to the shelter and give a puppy a good home, dont give soldiers sh*t..

as far as the canada / british / american health care.. if you work hard and get a good job it doesnt cost thousands for medical insurance coverage, if you dont have medical insurance then your a dumb ass, maybe the problem isnt not enough jobs maybe its too many people? im an aweful person for thinking the way i do but i also know that my mom had to work her ass off to bring me up on her own and that i have worked hard since i was 15 to make sure that i have a good job and have insurance and make enough money that other tax payers are not supporting me. so as far as these people out there complaining they need help i disagree they need to think about what to do and work harder or move to find work.. there is always an option.. the end.. flame me all you want i dont give a s--t, i dont think a government health system woud provide quality care in the united states.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > American war library statistics on American friendly fire casualties.
> ...


read the first line in his post before the statistics.......... im sure American war library would not make that sh*t up to make their country look like trigger happy morons


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow this thread is ridiculous. all over a silly dog...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hyphen i finally agreee with you on that! except the dog still shouldnt have been killed......... but its gone WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over board


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

A lot of country bashing going on over a dog.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

alot of everything bashing including immature fat jokes....... wtf are we in grade 5.............


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


http://www.invadecanada.us/

USA CANADA

Armed Forces Budget: $276,700,000,000 --------$7,861,000,000 
Manpower: 73,597,731 ---------7,158,016 
Best Ground Weapon: M-1 Abrams Tank -------------"Mounties" 
Military Hero: Gen. MacArthur -------------Dudley Do-Right 
Patriotic Music: Lee Greenwood -----------Celine Dion 
Secret Weapon: Stealth Technology--------- Rabid Beavers


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: yep and its all liquids fault..this thread is getting retarded, and we can thank the canadians for it..<---was a joke my fellow canucks, please dont go and burn anouther flag over it..







:laugh:







i still cant believe that it boiled down to some fatass posting the burning of the american flag and his picture like i should hide all fudge in the house oh and liquid is the reason for all friendly fires in the gulfwar :laugh: good stuff..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

and for the record, i don't hate canada or the uk...in fact i've heard only good things about them [one of my best friends out of school moved here fom manchester] and my girlfriend moved out here from toronto. i really don't understand why everyone hates us.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > American war library statistics on American friendly fire casualties.
> ...


To quote liquid -"yes a soldiers job is to serve his country, but his job is also to stay alive and the issue is his capability to shoot a live target without hesitation"

Shoot a live target without hesitation, wether its a threat or not. Maybe you should have more training in identifying the target. there's a difference between being able to kill for the sake of it and being able to kill because a life is in immediate danger. Thats my point, a soldier should think before killing, maybe that would reduce the number of friendly fire casualties.
there's a link between killing animals for fun and psychopathy.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

that link is so stupid BUT it does prove the fact that we won the only war between the 2 countries ever lol so thanks for making us look good with all the good points why u should invade us







but its too cold and always snowing up here u wouldnt wanna be here anyways


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well hyphen i dont hate the US either its just some americans like liquid make your entire country look like a bunch of asses..... ive been the the states and its not much different from here in a lot of ways.......... at least in NY where ive been you can hardly tell u crossed the border... but its just some people and their actions that make people not like americans


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Shawntraviss....why do you have an American flag burning in your avitar? That is really low man. No need to hate so much, especially from a Canadian.

Also, jsut wondering, how much do you weigh? Just so the guys get an idea of what they would be in for if they did get into a fight.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> hyphen i finally agreee with you on that! except the dog still shouldnt have been killed......... but its gone WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY over board
> [snapback]944572[/snapback]​


your right this has gone way over board and if you go back and look at this thread your f--king post are all over constantly engaging everyone and your stupid buddy adre the giant, i mean shawn hasnt helped either nad you just wont drop your whole canada is better then the US because the us kills dogs and engages in stupid wars..


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > American war library statistics on American friendly fire casualties.
> ...


Take a look for yourself 
http://members.aol.com/amerwar/ff/ff.htm
Statistics published by the American war library.
As for have i personally seen it, there's not much call for Royal Navy divers in the middle of the desert you fool,


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont really think his weight really matters thats just fueling the fire for them to pick on him some more........ obviously he is big but thats no reason for people to get so rediculus and low on insulting him. not trying to be rude or anything i just dont think its a good idea because it will only give people leverage to pick on him more


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Nobody would be picking on the guy if he wasn't talking sh*t and threatening people
> [snapback]944464[/snapback]​


Actually I believe it was Sargeant microdick with the inferiority complex threatening to "sh*t stomp" or whatever retarded bullshit that started with the personal threats. Go back and check yourself if you're interested, I think it was page three


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i dont really think his weight really matters thats just fueling the fire for them to pick on him some more........ obviously he is big but thats no reason for people to get so rediculus and low on insulting him. not trying to be rude or anything i just dont think its a good idea because it will only give people leverage to pick on him more
> [snapback]944603[/snapback]​


I'm just sizing him up to see if I would win a fight.

It's still cold that you have a fucken American flag burning in your avitar. It's NOT a joke. I don't care how much fun you have putting down the USA, thats a low blow.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> > i dont really think his weight really matters thats just fueling the fire for them to pick on him some more........ obviously he is big but thats no reason for people to get so rediculus and low on insulting him. not trying to be rude or anything i just dont think its a good idea because it will only give people leverage to pick on him more
> ...


Shawn's near 7 foot, let's leave it at that.









And no, I am not joking.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

and one last thing DAN, you can come on a piranha site and bitch to us all you want the you dont agree with the war or shooting dogs or taking it up the ass being a gay canadian, and you will get people that agree and disagree but you no what none of us had any choice, it was all political BS, yeah we had the choice back before bush was elected but did anyone know that 9/11 would happen or that bush would use it as an excuse to start this stupid BS war? no.. and do you think half those troops want to be there fighting this stupid political BS war? alot of them dont but its there job so there doing it, and while they do it there is no reason to not support them because they are doing something they had no choice about, yeah they signed up for the military but who knew all this sh*t would happen? and big deal if they shoot some dogs


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > piranha_guy_dan said:
> ...


I don't care, there are other aspects of fighting besides height

(says the short guy)


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Liquid said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Liquid said:
> ...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i never once said canada is better then the US......... if i did link me a quote. but thanks for saying it is better tho..... im flattered. and what started it was the american soldier killing the dog....... no canadian soldier was seen killing the dog............. AND even if he did he would deserve a shot too...... i dont care who does it or where its done.... it was uncalled for so im not being biast to canada or anything because if it was a canadian soldier i wouldnt care if u guys said he deserves a shot..... its the point of the dog being killed not WHO killed it..... k answer me this............ if it was an iraqi killing the dog out of cold blood........ say al queda would that guy deserve to get shot? im sure you americans wouldnt disagree with me there....... im sure u guys woulda wanted an american soldier to shoot him for killing the dog...... and i would to because i dont care who killed it....... its the point and the reason it was killed......... and even in the site with the video it says FOR "FUN" so there was no excuse for them to kill it........ they didnt say anything about the dog being a nuisience or attacking or anything....... the soldier who sent it to the site said FOR "FUN"


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if royce gracie can take down a sumo wrestler that was a foot taller and 200 pounds more than him, then i'm sure it can happen elsewhere. it's no tlike i havent seen shorter guys beat the sh*t out of a tall fat guy before.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> if royce gracie can take down a sumo wrestler that was a foot taller and 200 pounds more than him, then i'm sure it can happen elsewhere. it's no tlike i havent seen shorter guys beat the sh*t out of a tall fat guy before.
> [snapback]944627[/snapback]​


No I know but did 94 bring in fighting skills? He asked about weight.

And we're ignoring the fact that the gracie's are heavily trained fighters.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

he is trained to do that type of sh*t lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Taken from the times newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pathetic, anyone care to rationalize how the self proclaimed "most well trained and elite and bestest motherfucking army ever" can't tell the difference between a land rover with a big blue Union jack painted in several conspicuous locations and a guy on a camel firing a rocket launcher? Anyone?

Maybe shooting dogs shouldn't be what they're practicing over there, just a thought...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody would be picking on the guy if he wasn't talking sh*t and threatening people
> ...


hey, do a search on shawn's posts in this thread - lots of classless insults going as far as page 2

another thing is it doesn't matter who started it, if you're going to post pics like this and talk tough, you should be expecting to hear it. I am sure if liquid posted something similar, he'd hear it as well


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > if royce gracie can take down a sumo wrestler that was a foot taller and 200 pounds more than him, then i'm sure it can happen elsewhere. it's no tlike i havent seen shorter guys beat the sh*t out of a tall fat guy before.
> ...


not sure. but i'd put my money on liquid if he were to go heads up with shawn.







height and weight doesn't mean jack sh*t if you can't fight. and for someone with a burning american flag in their post...well, i wouldn't hesitate to help out


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Man I just stated his height I don't give a f*ck if they fight. I do know Liquid's credentials and he'd probably win.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


I agree - unless shawn eats him


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


On your direction I did go back actually, and shawn said something to the extent of hoping that soldier gets his head cut off (which I think was out of line) but that's about it. But it was the overcompensating p*ssy that actually started the threats AND now that I noticed started the "Canada versus US" business in it's entirety. Thanks for a productive thread there trooper, hooah


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

another immatue fat joke yet again


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody would be picking on the guy if he wasn't talking sh*t and threatening people
> ...










aaawww whats the matter twitcho did i hurt your little feelings again, yeah i agree my coments were a bit drastic, but after being called an "american" scum and the same asshole that posted the burning of our flag just got done bashing the u.s....what you got is an honest answer, it seems so many of you canadians have a problem with america, my reply is to pray we never go to war with canada because i would do my country proud by stompin a mud hole in every "ANTI-AMERICAN SCUMBAG" such as yourself...note the ANTI-AMERICAN part, i also notice you have no comment on lardasses picture of the burning of our flag hmmmm...you got a problem with me because i was military, well my problem with you is NOT because you think you know it all, i expect that from any twenty year old punk, my problem is in general no matter how hard you try to hide it your anti-american anything and you look for the slightest reason to cry your ass off about it....you gotta problem with bush, so be it, but in the future, take note that when you verbally bash our troops for what ever reason, yes i will be there to defend my comrads, verbally or whatever..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

and again you seem very intrested on the size of my dick, like i said in the previous thread i got no problem next time your in new york, drop me a pm and ill come lay out 5 pounds of real amercan c*ck, this way you can take a picture of it and go back and show mommy..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Thanks a lot shawntraviss for posting a pic. of a American flag being burned.
> [snapback]944538[/snapback]​










f*ck YOU SHAWN









People forget that if it were not for the Good 'Ole U.S. of A. that the whole world would be Hitler's bitches right now. That's right, you'd be taking it right up the ass right now by some goose stepping, swatstika[sp] wearing, Mein Kampf reading, Master Race proclaiming Nazi.

*OUR BLOOD HAS KEPT YOUR ASSHOLE FREE FOR YOU TO STICK YOUR HEAD RIGHT UP IT INSTEAD!!*

Every time you look around and see what you have, you have the US to thank for it. So show some f*cking respect, you ungrateful little maggot.

Figures this would be coming from a predominatly French speaking place like Ontario. Biggest f*cking pussies who ever slithered on this earth. Had to be bailed out during BOTH World Wars by who??? By the USA!

To all the Germans: If you take France again, this time you can keep it!! Same goes for this little bitch's house in Ontario.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > if royce gracie can take down a sumo wrestler that was a foot taller and 200 pounds more than him, then i'm sure it can happen elsewhere. it's no tlike i havent seen shorter guys beat the sh*t out of a tall fat guy before.
> ...


I could be trained.....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

LMAO oh yes bow down to the US cause ur country was the ONLY one to defend against hitler OMFG dont even go there you stupid f*ck holy sh*t u really have no idea do you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


OK, hey, my original point still stands - nobody would be picking on the guy if he wasn't talking sh*t and threatening people. It doesn't matter who started what; you don't post the crap he's been posting (whether it was in retaliation to something someone else started or not) and not expect to hear anything in return. I was basically trying to explain that to piranha guy dan who made about 10 posts in a row defending him


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


I doubt so many Canadians have a problem with America as you think, it's likely that the only Canadians you meet are the ones who end up being exposed to stupid f*cking americans (ie YOU) who any rational person couldn't help but despise. You noticed I didn't comment on the picture of burning your flag did you? I assume you also noticed I didn't comment on the picture of burning a Canadian flag either, right? You know why? Because it's f*cking stupid and I don't care either way.

I've already explained pretty explicitly that I'm not anti-american and I'm not concerned if you can't get that through your head because even though I'm not anti-american I am anti-stupid-assholes like yourself, so either way you understand the low regard I hold you in.

And for the last time, for someone throwing accusations of being anti whatever country, it was your idiot ass who brought the issue of "Canada vs US" to start with, so maybe you should look into the mirror to see the real hate filled dipshit. For the record, you ever come "sh*t stomping" up through here (assuming you can get this far without shooting yourself) I'll gladly put you out of your misery.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 :O


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Yeah, thats right, I'm the next dakota kid bishes!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you really are f*cking retarded LOL ontario is mostly english, u moron that quebec ur thinking of!!!!!!!!! f*ck u are so stupid jesus christ!!!!!!!!!!! and u think US was the only country over there.......... HA btw u didnt bail canada out of anything we came to help your country for what ur country went over for! so dont act like you are the worlds hero because u just made urself look like the buggest dumbass on this planet


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yep..thats what set me off, he said he wished u.s soldiers got thier heads cut off by al queda







and you feel my coment was uncalled for..typical


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How much do you weigh liquid? how tall are you? What experience do you have fighting? Just curiouse.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wtf does it matter?????????? who are you don king?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


nope wasnt me who brought canada into it, it was canadians who started the bitch fest on u.s troops.... and you still didnt answer my question...

why are you so concerned with my c*ck







.. you want to take a picture dont you?? yeah ya do, i know you do, its ok buddy, although i wont let you swing from the pole, i'll let you take a picture this way you can hang it up right under the american flag you have up on your wall..photo shopped "Dont tread on me"..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> wtf does it matter?????????? who are you don king?
> [snapback]944694[/snapback]​


Why do you care anyways? What does matter? We are completely broken away from the topic anyways. Jesus....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> yep..thats what set me off, he said he wished u.s soldiers got thier heads cut off by al queda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry did you respond to him, or did you say

"you hold our cocks close to your mouth at night before you go to sleep with sweet dreams of waking up and some third world sh*t hole has not yet taking control of your whole god dam to cold to give a f*ck country"

or does

"i'd do my country proud stomping a mud hole wider then the hole your mother sh*t you out of into ungratefull anti american scum bag canucks"

ring any kind of bell? Those are your words


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its not because it was an american thats all..............its the point of the dog being killed not WHO killed it..... k answer me this............ if it was an iraqi killing the dog out of cold blood........ say al queda would that guy deserve to get shot? im sure you americans wouldnt disagree with me there....... im sure u guys woulda wanted an american soldier to shoot him for killing the dog...... and i would to because i dont care who killed it....... its the point and the reason it was killed......... i noticed no one commented on this last time i posted now id like to see how u guys would react if it was an iraqi who shot the dog.......


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Liquid said:


> why are you so concerned with my c*ck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I honestly believe you're exactly what I reffered to you as, a dickless p*ssy who's gotta talk sh*t and play the role of "all american badass" to compensate for it. It's not an empty insult, I truly believe that about you


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its not because it was an american thats all..............its the point of the dog being killed not WHO killed it..... k answer me this............ if it was an iraqi killing the dog out of cold blood........ say al queda would that guy deserve to get shot? im sure you americans wouldnt disagree with me there....... im sure u guys woulda wanted an american soldier to shoot him for killing the dog...... and i would to because i dont care who killed it....... its the point and the reason it was killed......... i noticed no one commented on this last time i posted now id like to see how u guys would react if it was an iraqi who shot the dog.......
> [snapback]944703[/snapback]​


How tall are you?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

No comment on the evidence that states the American army cant recognise friendly troops and have to have specialist training then liquid?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > why are you so concerned with my c*ck
> ...


well too bad we wont be meeting anytime soon for you to find out, there would be no worries anyway, i wouldnt put my hands on you, your way to young and out of my weight class..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> you really are f*cking retarded LOL ontario is mostly english, u moron that quebec ur thinking of!!!!!!!!! f*ck u are so stupid jesus christ!!!!!!!!!!! and u think US was the only country over there.......... HA btw u didnt bail canada out of anything we came to help your country for what ur country went over for! so dont act like you are the worlds hero because u just made urself look like the buggest dumbass on this planet
> [snapback]944688[/snapback]​


Oh really?? As if French isn't the second language taught in your Ontario schools, as a CORE subject, no less?? Get the f*ck outta here, you don't even know your own surroundings you loser:

http://www.edu.gov.on.ca/eng/document/curr...fsl/fslful.html

"French As a Second Language - 
Core, Extended, and Immersion French
The Ontario Curriculum, Grades 9 and 10"

"The study of French is an important part of the secondary school curriculum. French is not only one of Canada's two official languages, but is also widely used around the world."

You're so pathetic, who just showed how dumb they are?? That would be YOU, STUPID.
Get your head out of that asshole that our blood has kept free as I stated earlier.

And, um, no, I never said the US was the only country, so don't put words in my f'n mouth you stupid little sh*t. But you & everyone else here knows god damn well that if it wasn't for the US that Hitler's boys would be pissing on your maple leaf right now.

Don't get me wrong, I been to Canada & I liked it. Got nothing against it. It's just ungrateful little ignorant fuckers like you who might not even be alive if not for the US. Dare burn the American flag?

I PITY you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this thread rocks!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

shawntraviss REMOVE your AVATAR!!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> > you really are f*cking retarded LOL ontario is mostly english, u moron that quebec ur thinking of!!!!!!!!! f*ck u are so stupid jesus christ!!!!!!!!!!! and u think US was the only country over there.......... HA btw u didnt bail canada out of anything we came to help your country for what ur country went over for! so dont act like you are the worlds hero because u just made urself look like the buggest dumbass on this planet
> ...


Oh sh*t. Here it comes, be ready for a wave of comments on how the US didn't save Canada.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> But you & everyone else here knows god damn well that if it wasn't for the US that Hitler's boys would be pissing on your maple leaf right now.
> 
> It's just ungrateful little ignorant fuckers like you who might not even be alive if not for the US. Dare burn the American flag?
> 
> [snapback]944713[/snapback]​


I'll take "people who have no grasp of history" for 300 Alec,


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > But you & everyone else here knows god damn well that if it wasn't for the US that Hitler's boys would be pissing on your maple leaf right now.
> ...


Wave #1


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dismiss it all you want, and maybe they have a special version of history they teach american kids in school, I don't know, but there is no way it could be argued that without US participation the war would have been lost. Do you need me to explain it to you, or are you just being "cute"?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

k buddy........ look at my avatar i didnt agree with the burning flag....... but you said RIGHT HERE "Figures this would be coming from a predominatly French speaking place like Ontario. Biggest f*cking pussies who ever slithered on this earth. Had to be bailed out during BOTH World Wars by who??? By the USA!"

predominatly french speaking........... that means MORE of ontario is french which u are wrong its less......... its a second language because we got stuck next to that stupid province..... im in now way french or anything.

and for your info canada was in ww2 helping out your country they fought side by side and i bet even the american soldiers that died over there fihgting next to canadians woulda be ashamed to hear you saying we deserve to kiss ur ass cause the US kept the WORLD from being taken by hitler....... the soldiers who had canadians die in the same trenches as their own would be turning over in their graves to hear that uselesss sh*t coming out of your un educated mouth


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wave # 2

hey eltwitcho........... alec is CANADIAN HAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Dismiss it all you want, and maybe they have a special version of history they teach american kids in school, I don't know, but there is no way it could be argued that without US participation the war would have been lost. Do you need me to explain it to you, or are you just being "cute"?
> [snapback]944727[/snapback]​


I never said that. It was a collective effort, and we barely won. Everyone deserves a pat on the back, not just one country.

I was just giving him a warning....and being cute


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> [[snapback]944713[/snapback]​


Oh sh*t. Here it comes, be ready for a wave of comments on how the US didn't save Canada.
[snapback]944719[/snapback]​[/quote]








like i said, godbless canada, the father of freedom...kind of has a ring to it, a funny ring but still a ring..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

good posting 94







its good to see someone knows their sh*t that it was a more then 1 country effort....... so tell scrap5000 that cause he think s the US did it alone and i know very well without the US it wouldnt have won but its alos without the help from other countries US coulda very well lost....... it was a joined effort and im glad it all turned out the way it did


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ROFL!!!

94 you are my hero :nod: Sorry Twitch.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > But you & everyone else here knows god damn well that if it wasn't for the US that Hitler's boys would be pissing on your maple leaf right now.
> ...


Ya, ya, ya, I know all about how many nations were involved, Australia, France, the U.K., Canada, Norway, Beligium, Russia, etc. etc. And except for Russia due to their winter retreat just like they did to Napolean, and Stalin killing 3 million of his citizens to ready for the war, everyone was gettin their asses kicked till the US stepped in, and the war would have been lost if not for US. Don't deny it, as much as you want to. Face up to it, it's ok, we know we did the world a solid.

Yes, surprise, surprise, I am educated with the best of them, in a good 'ole American University, which, by the way, I WORKED to pay my tuition for, unlike in some socialistic countries that will remain nameless. So don't even try to go there with the "those who have no grasp of history " bullshit.

And the only thing the US ever asked for in return was a thank you, and enough land to bury our dead.

And what do we get instead? Our flag burned. Our name smeared. You people who treat the US as if we ask for impunity simply disgust me.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,7374-1517327,00.html

just to show that The US army will and do shoot at anything, without working out if its a threat or not first.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> good posting 94
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think he meant in any way that we did it alone, but uuhh the french were reeal quick to surender, and since were swinging our countries dicks around, i think its fair to say that america put up a bit more effort in that war then canada did..ask your self this...if hitler was smart and kept his mouth shut, do you think the war could have been won without americas involvment..and not saying, well maybe i am, but would canadas uuuhhh military be missed as much as americas military hmmmm...bottom line if canada was in europe you guys wouldnt have had the chance to wave the white flag nor get involved because the nazis would have ran right through you quicker then the french could surrender


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

"your country sucks!"

"no, your country sucks!"

"my country can kick your country's ass.....bitch!"


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well if the US went alone with all those countries u woulda lost too.......... just admit it was a joined effort every last lost life helped the free world........ not just dead american not just dead canadians every last lia soldier helped keep the world free from democracy


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,7374-1517327,00.html
> 
> just to show that The US army will and do shoot at anything, without working out if its a threat or not first.
> [snapback]944760[/snapback]​

















will you stfu already with all your chirping and statistics


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> "your country sucks!"
> 
> "no, your country sucks!"
> 
> ...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Ya, ya, ya, I know all about how many nations were involved, Australia, France, the U.K., Canada, Norway, Beligium, Russia, etc. etc. And except for Russia due to their winter retreat just like they did to Napolean, and Stalin killing 3 million of his citizens to ready for the war, everyone was gettin their asses kicked till the US stepped in
> 
> Yes, surprise, surprise, I am educated with the best of them, in a good 'ole American University, which, by the way, I WORKED to pay my tuition for,
> [snapback]944757[/snapback]​


With all due respect, you should pick up your phone and ask for that money back, because you WORKED for your tuition and apparently you didn't learn sh*t.

The "winter retreat" might be a nice term to bandy around when you really don't know what you're talking about, but it was the battle of Stalingrad in which Timoshenko encircled 2 million German troops by breaking through the flank which was defended by Austrians (shitty soldiers) that beat the germans. All 2 million soldiers were either killed or captured. From this point forward, the germans did not advance another inch into soviet territory and by the D Day invasions where you guys started "winning the war" they had pushed the germans completely out of russian and into romania all by themselves.

So sincerly, get your money back because you don't have a clue.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

u guys still cant get over the fact u didnt do it alone........... just because u had help doesnt mean u have to deny it........ we couldnt have done it alone no......... NO country could have done it alone!!!!!!!!! no even the US so just f*cking quit being so hard headed and agree it was joined like for f*ck sakes it was over 50 years ago and we are bikering over such stupid sh*t

hyphen that was the most immature thing posted in this whole intire 11 page thread and ur a f*cking idiot


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> "your country sucks!"
> 
> "no, your country sucks!"
> 
> ...


holy sh*t...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!
> [snapback]944782[/snapback]​


Dude, so uncalled for


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so was the pic of shawns face photoshopped over fat bastards body......... an eye for an eye........ shawn is away from his computer so i replied on his behalf....... if he wants to make fun of someone for the way they look and cant help then i will make fun of things he cant help....... all is fair in love and WAR!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!
> [snapback]944782[/snapback]​


dude, your not making your self look any smarter


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!
> [snapback]944782[/snapback]​


to start, you ignoramus, ****** are chinese. as a side note, the japanese attacked pearl harbor. and the last point, to make you look stupider than you already are....i'm korean


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

either way ur people killed americans............ and u really have no life when all u do is photoshop pictures of someone over various people/creatures


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

geheheh "my people."










hope you enjoyed your stay at pfury


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> like really........... *how much lower can u guys get picking on someone about their size*........ no wonder people think most americans are ignorant pricks..
> [snapback]944462[/snapback]​


well - how about picking on someone about their race/country of origin ?



piranha_guy_dan said:


> besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!
> [snapback]944782[/snapback]​


and americans are the "ignorant pricks" ?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so its ok for u to bash people,their country,and their looks and the fact that they are over weight but then im the bad guy for saying u were a ***** which is something u cant help...........

you can dish it out but you cant take it


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> k buddy........ look at my avatar i didnt agree with the burning flag....... but you said RIGHT HERE "Figures this would be coming from a predominatly French speaking place like Ontario. Biggest f*cking pussies who ever slithered on this earth. Had to be bailed out during BOTH World Wars by who??? By the USA!"
> 
> predominatly french speaking........... that means MORE of ontario is french which u are wrong its less......... its a second language because we got stuck next to that stupid province..... im in now way french or anything.
> 
> ...


Aight, so I went overboard with "predoninantly french", my bad. To me anywhere with any french is to be cautious around, so that explains that. And I meant the French were the biggest pussies, not..."Ontarioans"? Whatever people from Ontario call yourselves....

I know that Canada was involved, and I agree that every single nation that helped in any way should be commended and given a pat on the back, except for France, who except for the French Resistance, became a co-conspirator & helped the Nazi war machine. I never said anyone else's scarifices weren't appreciated or shouldn't be recognized. And I never put down Canada as a nation, I said I've been there and I liked it.

And I never said you agreed with the flag burning.

HOWEVER: This started because there ARE some people here -







f*ck YOU SHAWN







- that are not grateful! That do dare to burn other people's flags!! The flags of people who as you said fought side by side and died in the same trenches as Canadians!

So eat sh*t, Shawn. I hope next time you dare burn an American flag that Karma grabs you by those tiny little cherry pits you laughingly call your nuts and lights you and any of your supporters up right along with it, you lowlife piece of ungrateful sh*t.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> geheheh "my people."
> 
> 
> 
> ...










this will be my new avitar once i can get my pro shop to work right


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

hyphen said:


> "your country sucks!"
> 
> "no, your country sucks!"
> 
> ...


OMFG that sig is so great


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Your really one dull bastard arnt you, I DIDNT BURN A f*cking FLAG do a google search theres 8 f*cking pages of your stupid f*cking flag burning, i just picked one i liked, and theres no f*cking way id even be greatful to your gun toating, superhomocide school shooting up country so go suck bushs c*ck and pray he doesnt draft your stupid ass, well i know i hope he does cuz its be one less moron in the world


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

People...People...Face it... The f*cking Mutt got shot. The Mutt is No Longer ALIVE.
Its Dead, and when thigns die, well, there Dead. You cant do nothing to bring it back.
You cant do nothing about it. Its OVER with. The dog has moved on to new places.
Now, You people should move along, quit your bitching, and have a G'day!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> Your really one dull bastard arnt you, I DIDNT BURN A f*cking FLAG do a google search theres 8 f*cking pages of your stupid f*cking flag burning, i just picked one i liked, and theres no f*cking way id even be greatful to your gun toating, superhomocide school shooting up country so go suck bushs c*ck and pray he doesnt draft your stupid ass, well i know i hope he does cuz its be one less moron in the world


but you're fat


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> > besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!
> ...


Ya, seriously, man, that was really wrong.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> geheheh "my people."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sh*t I actually burst out laughing when I saw that bigfoot pic. lolol

No offense, Shawn but it's pretty funny.

BTW Dan, that's just fucked up.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shawntraviss said:


> Your really one dull bastard arnt you, I DIDNT BURN A f*cking FLAG do a google search theres 8 f*cking pages of your stupid f*cking flag burning, i just picked one i liked, and theres no f*cking way id even be greatful to your gun toating, superhomocide school shooting up country so go suck bushs c*ck and pray he doesnt draft your stupid ass, well i know i hope he does cuz its be one less moron in the world
> [snapback]944809[/snapback]​


Yeah, you officially suck ass. Your like a Canadian hillbillie


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> piranha_guy_dan said:
> 
> 
> > besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!
> ...


I KNEW IT!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, dan, for the record world war 2 had already started before the japanese bombed the u.s.a.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> besides hyphen ur not one to make any comments about war........ ur ***** heritage country attacked pearl harbour and started world war 2!
> [snapback]944782[/snapback]​


Actually that's what got the US in WW2. Get your facts straight and don't be a racist prick.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

shawntraviss said:


> Of course I'm not happy. Look at me, I'm a big fat slob. I've got bigger titties than you do. I've got more chins than a Chinese phonebook. I've not seen my willie in two years, which is long enough to declare it legally dead.
> [snapback]944809[/snapback]​


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh boy, oh boy - leave the kiddies alone for a second, and it's each man... err... kid for himself...









Feel free to continue, but please take it out on the streets, e-mail, pm, chat or whatever, I don't care - not here.
A bit of heated argueing is fine, but this is just ridiculous.

So before anyone gets killed:

*_Thread Closed_*


----------

